# 3/9/22 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Revolution Fallout Show



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Give me Pentagon vs Malakai in a buried alive match. I’m gonna ask for it until I get it. Let’s go Tony.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Stickied, my friend


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the Dan Lambert segment where Paige Van Zant signs her AEW contract that was originally scheduled for Revolution has also been moved to Dynamite.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope Thunder Rosa wins this match and takes the belt from Baker on 03/16 ... Rosa deserves a run with the title, and I feel the rivalry with Baker gets enhanced if they exchange the belt. Baker's title run has been long enough


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Excited for:


The start of Hangman's next feud
The start of Punk's next feud (could be linked with above)
The rise of Mox/Bryan/Regal
Wardlow/MJF follow up.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Can not wait for Wednesday!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Prosper *They're dragging your fave

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500839751972233220*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> @Prosper *They're dragging your fave
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500839751972233220*


They're reaching on that one lol, she knew going into the match what the plan was going forward in her hometown, and I doubt she has issues with Britt backstage. She's lost plenty in the past and has always come out with passion and high energy. To me it just looked like she was kayfabe-pissed after all the beatdowns she had gotten from Britt and co.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Not a fan of the Rosa Leyla booking here. Rosa should have just came out and demanded and been granted a rematch based off the interference. 

And then use Leyla's win over Stat and spot in the top 5 as Rosa's first title challenger. 

As for the men's title Match, I assume Sky is winning and then retaining against Wardlow d/t Spears interference.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Interested to see the new directions we branch off into. Plus Jeff Hardy is more than likely debuting on this show.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

"Wardlow, Wardlow, Wardlow"

AEW: Best I can do is more Sammy G. Nobody can even spell his name.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

I watched this in two sittings and for the most part, really enjoyed it overall 

Jericho v Kingston surprised me as I didn’t see Chris losing. Brilliant to see Eddie get a big PPV win though

3 way tag was a fun, crazy , spot fest. Loved It and was the right choice for JE to retain. Interested to see how the Bucks/cole/Redragon fair after this

ladder match was again, a crazy spot fest but the creativity in some of the spots was amazing. Starks’ spear through the Ladder was insane and Orange skimming the cat up the ladder while it was held up was fantastic. Wardlow is on a good run and was a great choice. He’s gonna get screwed out of the TNT belt by MJF though

Jade v Tay was the best womens match on the show. Jades charisma and presence is exactly what Pro wrestling is. Big character, showcasing their personality.Tay more than held up her end too. Great stuff

MJF - Punk was incredible story telling and the perfect way to end that chapter, for now. Excellent finish and MJF again proving me wrong . He’s a top guy in AEW without having to be it that makes sense

Britt v Rosa . Apart from the new title looking awesome , I Didn’t enjoy this at all. Felt long and drawn out . Rosa bores me a bit and I know she’s very sound in the ring but I just don’t feel it with her. Britt is overdue a change Of pace and I think she’s going to feud with Deonna over the ROH womens belt.

Mod v BD was excellent. Two lads just beating the piss out of each other . Good clever finish and I popped hard for Regal coming out. Very interested to see where all three go from here

6 man tag was a fun, garbage brawl that was an easy watch. Some insane bumps though and Sting still rules . Good stuff. Does Matt hardy get beaten down by the AHFO on dynamite and then Jeff shows up?

Battle of the Adam’s was ok. I like both guys but I didn’t ever buy Cole as winning this


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kingston/Jericho segment added. I smell a Jericho heel turn. Its much needed as Jericho now that he's in better shape could be a good filler opponent for Hangman before DON.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Kingston/Jericho segment added. I smell a Jericho heel turn. Its much needed as Jericho now that he's in better shape could be a good filler opponent for Hangman before DON.


Jericho vs Hangman was the first ever AEW world title match, so it would be a nice throwback

Although, it would be weird booking to have Jericho tap out at the PPV if he was fighting for the belt soon


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I assume Jericho is going to play his WWE heel self with him trying to trademark sports entertainer the other day, as that fits that. And he is bound to see with ROH now on board, him playing the faux WWE guy polluting the roster will give him a refresh and sort of get him back to his original AEW run. The worry is though that it gets too much like he was when he was irritating near enough everyone.

Who do we think Hangman is feuding with? I would guess some sort of placeholder until MJF bumps up. Or Moxley/Danielson depending what they do with them?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Jericho vs Hangman was the first ever AEW world title match, so it would be a nice throwback
> 
> Although, it would be weird booking to have Jericho tap out at the PPV if he was fighting for the belt soon


Definitely would be a nice callback. They could easily tell a story there about Jericho being the 1st ever champ and Hangman winning the gold because Jericho wasn't involved at the time.



Zapato said:


> I assume Jericho is going to play his WWE heel self with him trying to trademark sports entertainer the other day, as that fits that. And he is bound to see with ROH now on board, him playing the faux WWE guy polluting the roster will give him a refresh and sort of get him back to his original AEW run. The worry is though that it gets too much like he was when he was irritating near enough everyone.
> 
> Who do we think Hangman is feuding with? I would guess some sort of placeholder until MJF bumps up. Or Moxley/Danielson depending what they do with them?


I'd be interested in a heel Jericho.

Pretty unpredictable as it stands. Could be Miro, Jericho, Black, or Moxley as placeholders, then Punk or MJF at DON. They could even do Kingston vs Hangman seeing how hot Kingston is right now. He's got plenty of options.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

"Road To". Eddie Kingston's promo was great here. Also looks like something good may be in the works for Private Party given the Matt/Isaiah segment at the end. Jeff Hardy may be showing up tomorrow night.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> "Road To". Eddie Kingston's promo was great here. Also looks like something good may be in the works for Private Party given the Matt/Isaiah segment at the end. Jeff Hardy may be showing up tomorrow night.


This was very good

Eddie is great!


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Jericho vs Hangman was the first ever AEW world title match, so it would be a nice throwback
> 
> Although, it would be weird booking to have Jericho tap out at the PPV if he was fighting for the belt soon


Jericho Hangman 2 was written on day 1. It’s coming.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jeff Hardy is finally a free man.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Between seeing what happens next with Wardlow and a potential Jeff Hardy debut, I am more excited for Dynamite tonight than in a long, long time.

Not everyone is going to agree, but I genuinely think we saw the beginnings of a professional wrestling mega star with Wardlow's turn at the weekend and I cannot wait to see where he goes from here.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

I hope MJF is off of TV tonight. Let him return next week during or after Wardlow's TNT title match but keep the mystery surrounding his reaction and response to Wardlow. 

Hope we get a match announcement for Mox and Bryan to tag tonight to deliver some follow up. Maybe a match VS 2.0? This could allow Regal to pitch Garcia on joining those violent bastards.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Between seeing what happens next with Wardlow and a potential Jeff Hardy debut, I am more excited for Dynamite tonight than in a long, long time.
> 
> Not everyone is going to agree, but I genuinely think we saw the beginnings of a professional wrestling mega star with Wardlow's turn at the weekend and I cannot wait to see where he goes from here.


Those in attendance said he got the biggest pop of the night.

Which is quite something considering the pop Regal got.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Moxley and Danielson teaming tonight for the first time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I want to know if they ignore Eddie's brother-like relationship with Mox or do something with him and this new group. ie. Moxley wants him in it, Regal says no, Mox has to decide between father figure and brother figure. I dunno, I just hate continuity being ignored and Kingston was Moxley's BFF before his rehab so their relationship should be addressed.

I'd also not rule out an upset with Sammy vs. Scorpio, but only because the winner faces Wardlow who is a face now. Not that AEW is shy about doing face vs. face or heel vs. heel.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501599527245164547

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501612487187255527


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Epicness will follow Regal, Mox and Danielson wherever they go


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> I want to know if they ignore Eddie's brother-like relationship with Mox or do something with him and this new group. ie. Moxley wants him in it, Regal says no, Mox has to decide between father figure and brother figure. I dunno, I just hate continuity being ignored and Kingston was Moxley's BFF before his rehab so their relationship should be addressed.
> 
> I'd also not rule out an upset with Sammy vs. Scorpio, but only because the winner faces Wardlow who is a face now. Not that AEW is shy about doing face vs. face or heel vs. heel.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501609107236741130
Eddie has also called out Cesaro recently in the same kayfabe way as Bryan. Just something to note incase Claudio shows up and joins the group.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Hyped for Mox/Bryan and possibly Regal. Whatever Punk, MJF, Wardlow do is icing on top. And hopefully Adam Cole takes a show or two or twenty off to nurse his loss.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CovidFan said:


> Hyped for Mox/Bryan and possibly Regal. Whatever Punk, MJF, Wardlow do is icing on top. And hopefully Adam Cole takes a show or two or twenty off to nurse his loss.


I doubt Punk is even on tonight's show. After Revolution I wouldn't be surprised if he took a couple weeks off.



The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501599527245164547
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501612487187255527


Really intrigued to see where they take this. Would love for it to lead to Moxley/Bryan vs Santana/Ortiz at some point, maybe DON.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Punk wants the World title now, he may challenge Hangman for it


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lariatoh! said:


> Punk wants the World title now, he may challenge Hangman for it


I hope they hold off. Punk's first World title match in 7-8 years should be reserved for PPV.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

We'll probably see Jericho challenge Hangman next I think, and save Punk for Double or Nothing. 

Jericho works well given his newfound heel character, and they can work off the first world title feud they had years ago.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Could see Bryan and Mox destroy 2.0 whilst Regal starts chatting up Garcia.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Jericho lost so not sure how he can be the next challenger. 

Also would love to see the redeemer return tonight and cause havoc. 

Should be a good show tonight!!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

-PWInsider says Jeff is a FA. 

-SRS responded to a tweet about that today with a nope lol. 

-Matt Hardy had previously said Jeff is officially off of the 90 days as of March 10th. 

I would assume Matt is right. I bet Jeff shows up at St Patrick's Day Slam as a surprise. Probably see something set up tonight or Friday to lead to it.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Everyone knows the Hardys are reuniting. It'd be funny if Jeff just brained Matt with a chair and turned into an emo heel again.

Also pay for this song, Tony. I demand it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Punk is not gonna be a happy camper knowing that one of his opps is coming to the same company as him.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting to see what Punk does next, I want him to go after Hangman.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AHFO Board meeting added. Time to break them up!


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> AHFO Board meeting added. Time to break them up!


Who would you add to Mox/Danielson/Regal faction? I would add Garcia, Yuta and Angelico. Keep Moriarty a face.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I live really close to Hertz arena so i walked up there this afternoon and took some pics.
Parking is $25 lol. AEW has had at least 6-7 semis already parked in the back since Monday night.

I went up to one of the security guards that was in charge of the parking lot and he said he’d talked to Mark Henry and Big Show. They were one of the first people there. Then when I was talking to him Rebel came driving up and rolls down hewindow and says “I’m talent where do I park” - and the security guy instructed her to park in the back of the arena. This was around 3:00 pm about 5 hours before the show which makes sense she gets there early since she’s the makeup artist.

The AEW stage people must have to work super fast to set stuff up because there was still ice skating going on up until at least 3 pm.

There’s a big outdoor mall right beside Hertz that I thought maybe Cutler would be at filming BTE but I didn’t see any wrestlers there so probably most if not all drove from Orlando to Ft Myers the day of the show and didn’t decide to stay here for a day or 2 before like with other dynamites. 

Big Show told the security guy they were going to start the show around 7pm.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ohhh I love a fallout show. New feuds please!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If politics allow for it, I believe Jay White would be a great next challenger for the world title on one of the TV specials. It'd need AEW to give him some high profile wins and highlight just how dangerous and methodical he is, but him vs. Hangman would be evil vs. good in theme.

Also very curious to see what happens with Jericho and the IC. Santana/Ortiz said last week that they had Jericho's back (but that was before he lost to Eddie), Hager is clearly loyal to Jericho, while Sammy is doing his own thing and teamed with Sting and Darby.

Part of me hopes Punk vs. MJF can continue in some way, maybe with Punk and Wardow against the Pinnacle, but I could see Punk and MJF doing other things for the time being. Punk has said he wants the world title but there's three months to the next PPV - I guess Battle of the Belts II is one option, that being in Garland where they ran Winter is Coming with the Hangman vs. Danielson 60:00 draw.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Who would you add to Mox/Danielson/Regal faction? I would add Garcia, Yuta and Angelico. Keep Moriarty a face.


I would add Daniel Garcia and Yuta for sure. I'd also pluck Stu Grayson out of Dark Order and re-package him as a singles guy under Bryan/Mox.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW is trying to get their original WWE theme, which is public domain, per SRS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501677227901169677


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501677227901169677


Well, their old tag theme is royalty free stock music.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> Eddie has also called out Cesaro recently in the same kayfabe way as Bryan. Just something to note incase Claudio shows up and joins the group.


I’m pretty sure I would have to seriously mark out for this.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> AEW is trying to get their original WWE theme, which is public domain, per SRS.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501677227901169677


If it fails, I guess he could use one of his own songs


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Garmonbozia said:


> Interesting to see what Punk does next, I want him to go after Hangman.


face vs face feud, and Hangman might get booed. Can’t have Punk vs Hangman right now


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Just announced : Dante Martin (#2 in rankings) challenges Hangman for the title tonight.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Scuba Steve said:


> Just announced : Dante Martin (#2 in rankings) challenges Hangman for the title tonight.


Interesting.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's a very un-AEW thing to do, announcing a world title match so soon before the show. May be a response to the critiques of Hangman (and other champions) going missing from TV between title matches. And it could also transition into his next feud. It's a huge opportunity for Dante though, kinda like Jungle Boy when he challenged Kenny last year.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Well, their old tag theme is royalty free stock music.


As in this theme?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Interesting.


Would love it if post match Miro walks out to let the Champ know he is coming for him, and after he beats him he will beat God's ass too.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> That's a very un-AEW thing to do, announcing a world title match so soon before the show. May be a response to the critiques of Hangman (and other champions) going missing from TV between title matches. *And it could also transition into his next feud. *It's a huge opportunity for Dante though, kinda like Jungle Boy when he challenged Kenny last year.


He beat Dante and his next challenger comes out


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Seems like an act of desperation in response to the Hangman title reign criticisms. The wrestling is whatever. I don't care to watch the guy. *


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm down for Hangman vs Dante. Honors the ranking system and gives the kid a nice spotlight. It won't be a full-blown feud so it's all good. I'm thinking this leads to the re-emergence of Miro.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

If AFHO turn on Matt and "Loaded" suddenly hits for Jeff to come out, I will lose my shit to be fair.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> If AFHO turn on Matt and "Loaded" suddenly hits for Jeff to come out, I will lose my shit to be fair.


Jeff clause is finished ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Jeff clause is finished ?


Seems to be contradictory stuff about whether he's free from today or free from tomorrow.

Either way he'll almost certainly debut tonight or next Wednesday.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prosper said:


> I'm down for Hangman vs Dante. Honors the ranking system and gives the kid a nice spotlight. It won't be a full-blown feud so it's all good. I'm thinking this leads to the re-emergence of Miro.


Yeah Miro is a definite possibility here but also could possibly be Brian Cage as well if he did indeed resign. 

Maybe it would good time for both to appear tonight? Put Hanger on notice as he now has two guys coming after his title simultaneously. Miro comes out to let Page know he is coming for him, suddenly Brian runs in from the crowd to beat down Hangman then grabs the mic and say Miro might be coming for Hangman but he is coming for the title and there isn't anything Miro, Hangman or anyone can do to stop him. 

Would certainly be a different approach than the norm and sets up 2 different World Title singles matches in the comings weeks.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> Yeah Miro is a definite possibility here but also could possibly be Brian Cage as well if he did indeed resign.
> 
> Maybe it would good time for both to appear tonight? Put Hanger on notice as he now has two guys coming after his title simultaneously. Miro comes out to let Page know he is coming for him, suddenly Brian runs in from the crowd to beat down Hangman then grabs the mic and say Miro might be coming for Hangman but he is coming for the title and there isn't anything Miro, Hangman or anyone can do to stop him.
> 
> Would certainly be a different approach than the norm and sets up 2 different World Title singles matches in the comings weeks.


I would love that actually. 2 powerhouses gunning for Hangman at the same time leading to a Triple Threat at a TV special. Would be different from the norm. 

Only issue is that it would take away from the impact of Miro's return.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I see Jeff debuting next week. Not tonight.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Prosper said:


> I'm down for Hangman vs Dante. Honors the ranking system and gives the kid a nice spotlight. It won't be a full-blown feud so it's all good. I'm thinking this leads to the re-emergence of Miro.


Dante vs Hangman could also serve as a plot point to get us to a Hangman / Hobbs mini feud


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox/Danielson are facing The WorkHorsemen (JD Drake & Anthony Henry fka Asher Hale), who recently challenged the Briscoes for the ROH Tag Title and Malakai/Brody King for the PWG Tag Title. Solid indy team which pulls JD away from the comedy Wingmen group for the night.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Mox/Danielson are facing The WorkHorsemen (JD Drake & Anthony Henry fka Asher Hale), who recently challenged the Briscoes for the ROH Tag Title and Malakai/Brody King for the PWG Tag Title. Solid indy team which pulls JD away from the comedy Wingmen group for the night.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I really hope that Baker and Rosa's next match is better than what we got at Revolution. That was so disappointing. Britt was extremely sloppy.

Their first match was pretty good and their Lights Out match of course was a banger so for them to shit the bed at the PPV sucked. Made Rosa look like a below average talent and she's anything but that.

Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb needs to be the direction they move towards post St. Patricks Day Slam and according to the rankings it looks like that's what we'll be getting.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Inb4 The AHFO stays together and Jeff joins while mostly doing trios matches with The Butcher and The Blade


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Scorpio possibly wins TNT title tonight w shenanigans involving Paige Van Zandt a pissed off Tay Conti come to the ring nice lil mini feud until we get to Wardlow vs Scorpio


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Page vs Martin? Really? We're really getting Dante Martin of all people getting a World Championship match, that's sad.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

^ No different to Montez Ford (half of a tag team) challenging Reigns. A throwaway title match, except in this case they're respecting the ranking system. Announcing it on such short notice is more odd than the match itself (top name vs. youngster for the title is common enough in AEW).


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Prosper said:


> I would love that actually. 2 powerhouses gunning for Hangman at the same time leading to a Triple Threat at a TV special. Would be different from the norm.
> 
> Only issue is that it would take away from the impact of Miro's return.


I wouldn't go with a 3 way, instead 2 different singles defenses. I do agree it lessens Miro's return impact. 

I think Miro VS Hangman at BoTB in April is likely why Hangman is defending tonight. Begin the set up for the next challenger, put your Champ in a wrestling role on TV more and give the challenger another big opportunity notch on his belt as they continue to develop him. 

They can use the next 4 weeks to build Miro VS Hangman at BoTB.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I would love that actually. 2 powerhouses gunning for Hangman at the same time leading to a Triple Threat at a TV special. Would be different from the norm.
> 
> Only issue is that it would take away from the impact of Miro's return.


The next special is Battle of the Belts 2 which I believe is in three weeks. Hangman wasn't on the show last time so I would think he would definitely defend on this one. This is where I would have had Jericho. But now Miro and Cage have been thrown in the mix. 4 way?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Chimel is a guest today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501711946432663555


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Scorpio possibly wins TNT title tonight w shenanigans involving Paige Van Zandt a pissed off Tay Conti come to the ring nice lil mini feud until we get to Wardlow vs Scorpio


That is a good call. Tay is a good first opponent for PVZ too since Tay has here Judo background. They may be able to play off each other well.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501718471993876483
Three title matches tonight. Wow


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The Acclaimed against the Tag Champs tonight.
Wouldnt mind a title change here i love the Acclaimed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*All title defenses are against Black men. At least Tony is trying.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501718471993876483


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> The Acclaimed against the Tag Champs tonight.
> Wouldnt mind a title change here i love the Acclaimed.


Everybody loves The Acclaimed. 

But Ortiz and Santana should be next in line to win those tag titles.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They're putting a lot on this show. Gonna be one of those shows that feel like a sprint from beginning to end.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The Acclaimed are portrayed as jobbers which is a shame as I quite enjoy them myself they need a Big W


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Has Tony been on a coke bender since Revolution? Guy has booked title match after title match for tonight, he's a mad man.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Acclaimed are very much a go-to team for a quick TV defense. They challenged the Bucks, the Lucha Brothers and now Jurassics - so that's the three most recent champions. One day they might get to hold the title, TK certainly likes them as they're a team he created.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Jeff Hardy.

That's it, that's the post.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500863804334297091


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dude WTF Chris looks even better this week! He must be going ham in the gym now


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Jericho looks 10 years younger than he did 6 months ago.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho looks so great. Rock star vibes as opposed to washed up rock star like in the past year.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

He's about to go full heel I reckon.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> Jericho looks 10 years younger than he did 6 months ago.


Whatever regime he is on I want some of it, fucking incredible how good he looks.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> He's about to go full heel I reckon.


Im ready for it!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Dude WTF Chris looks even better this week! He must be going ham in the gym now


He looks good. Almost like he did 8 years ago


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho is being too nice here. Something's about to go down.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> He's about to go full heel I reckon.


Yep, he's the 'sports entertainer' lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fans are chanting "what" lol. Is this in a WWE ring?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully no one was tuning in expecting a surprise Steve Austin debut


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501726769644199936


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eddie is killing it on the mic right now!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hes gona nut kick him


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Hopefully no one was tuning in expecting a surprise Steve Austin debut


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This is a awful opening segment to do off a PPV....Maybe have your champion come out first? Jesus


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

These fucking geeks come out for no reason.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck get rid of this inner circle garbage


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shittt.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

thank fucking god!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Fuck yeah! Jericho turned, now Santana and Ortiz can finally go on their own and the Inner Circle shit can end.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Giant schmoz to open the show interesting


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This ain't it lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess new Inner Circle? Thought Garcia was going with Bryan and Mox


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Inner circle 2.0 lol


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

This obvious foam bat is ridiculously dumb.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

No please no more Jericho


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They had to ruin that awesome segment getting 2.0 involved


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

2.0 and Garcia has been elevated from jobber status! Lmaooooo


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why would you break up the IC just to have Jericho go in to another faction?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

2point do suit a heel Jericho tbh. But Garcia suits Mox and Danielson more.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

so much for GARCIA w Mox & Bryan


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Broooo this shit is fkin terrible...So sick of these damn groups


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bring out Swerve and the valuable Hardy already


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Man, fuck you Jericho!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Bah Gawd he is broken in half


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho forms the Itoh Respect Army


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The middle finger.....im cringing lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eddie got his fucking neck drilled!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hager couldn't get Eddie's fat ass up lol


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

This is a good turn. 

The young guy like me comment made me chuckle by 40 year old Eddie Kingston!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well at least the group is all white now.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Eh I don't really like it myself we shall see


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Jericho appreciation Society


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Eddie got his fucking neck drilled!


Seriously that could of been so bad!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oracle said:


> Why would you break up the IC just to have Jericho go in to another faction?


Cause in AEW EVERYONE has to have a giant faction. Shocked Punk hasn't got one yet.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Great video recap of Punk-MJF


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I like Jericho being a full fledge heel.

But, I'm not instantly crazy about him just starting another faction and adding Garcia & 2.0, who I'm really not that high on.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Absolutely zero reaction for Dante.

The guy is fucking awful. Nothing but flips.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

So who comes out and confronts Hangman after this match?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn that a heel turn! Jericho is gearing up to get be back to main event level it seems. He looks great.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Cause in AEW EVERYONE has to have a giant faction. Shocked Punk hasn't got one yet.


He is, we just don't know it yet


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Great, now Jericho is about to waste a year of Daniel Garcia's career 🤦🏽.*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Crowd just isn’t into Hangman


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I think this could work in making 2point0 something more than go-to jobbers. They have a similar type of charisma to heel Jericho. Garcia seems to have the Sammy role but I dunno, I prefer the idea of him in the Mox/Danielson group.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

I don't watch every week so it has to be a coincidence that was so poorly booked...did inner circle reunite after they broke up last month? 💀


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Now Hangman Vs this jobber lol.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Awesome start to the show!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is a world championship match? WTF??? DID I MISS SOMETHING?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

15 minutes into the show and there is a world title match? lol wtf


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> This is a world championship match? WTF??? DID I MISS SOMETHING?


Open challenge I guess


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dante Wet Fartin


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well... this isn't going to help the case of Page feeling like a World Champion. Throwing him in a random match against Dante, and it being the first match of the night? This is the stuff that devalues the title.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> This is a world championship match? WTF??? DID I MISS SOMETHING?


i haven’t checked the rankings but is Dante really #1?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Keep in mind, Dante Martin is banging Skye Blue


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> This is a world championship match? WTF??? DID I MISS SOMETHING?


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

We are also getting a tag title match & TNT title match??


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Why is Dante getting a world title match?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

itsbeenawhile said:


> I don't watch every week so it has to be a coincidence that was so poorly booked...did inner circle reunite after they broke up last month? 💀


They never fully broke up until now, although they have been very loosely associated for months. And they had a meeting a few weeks ago that didn't go well


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jericho Appreciation Society was the best you could come up with


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Your world champion should squash Dante Martin in 5 mins. This shouldn't go long.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Keep in mind, Dante Martin is banging Skye Blue


She should come out with him


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I feel like COVID screwed over Hangman Page’s momentum the most out of anyone in AEW. He was red hot before crowds shut down and hasn’t recaptured that same buzz since. He’s gotten close, but his somewhat underwhelming title reign has cooled him off recently.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Please have this lead to Jay White coming out trying to get revenge for Cole. Pleaseee


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not gonna lie, Hager's Bellator career has helped him look like a million bucks physically and in regard to intensity. Big kudos to Bigg Hoss for pulling double duty like this.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

How does AEW constantly say records matter and it's by the rankings by then this is a World title match? LOL wut? Also, it's concerning Hangman their champion isn't even getting a top 5 reaction in the company at this point.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> So who comes out and confronts Hangman after this match?


Punk or Team Taz


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get a gif of that crazy roll through Hangman did just now? 😂


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

itsbeenawhile said:


> I don't watch every week so it has to be a coincidence that was so poorly booked...did inner circle reunite after they broke up last month? 💀


They did not. PnP said they were cool with Jericho, but they never real reunited.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dante is no.2 ranked. Wardlow is no.1 but challenging for the TNT belt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Great, now Jericho is about to waste a year of Daniel Garcia's career .*


Will they go to Vegas and have a dinner dance though


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

MrMeeseeks said:


> So who comes out and confronts Hangman after this match?


Miro


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> How does AEW constantly say records matter and it's by the rankings by then this is a World title match? LOL wut? Also, it's concerning Hangman their champion isn't even getting a top 5 reaction in the company at this point.


Because of that, Dante is number 2 ranked.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan loves factions more than Vince Russo


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I don’t get the hate for 2.0. They’re gonna be great with Jericho. Very good pace to the show tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd love to see Jay White challenge next. I think New Japan would let him lie down and the act of good faith could secure Jay for AEW when his NJPW deal is up in a couple of years. WWE approached him last year.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Also the Champ should be closing out the show if he's going to have a match.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

If Garcia is ranked number 2 in all of AEW then the rankings are totally nonsensical. Terrible booking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

face vs face? fucking hell. stupid booking but its tony khan.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hangman is right where he belongs, curtain jerking against a low midcarder


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Hoping Kenny returns after the match, but pretty sure he won't... instead we'll probably get a backstage promo for the elite


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Dante is no.2 ranked. Wardlow is no.1 but challenging for the TNT belt.


Dante's last singles match on TV was last month where he lost to Powerhouse Hobbs.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Can't ever take Dante seriously when he looks like Eric Andre's politically active younger brother. His new gear looks simple yet clean though, so at least he's got that going for him at least.



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That JoJo sign tho...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Dante is light skinned Kofi Kingston


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Adam Page is a bad enough champion as it is but my god they've god out of their way to make him look as small time as possible.

What the fuck even is this shit?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What a stupid looking sequence.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Page took a stiff kick to the back of the head on that buckshot. That's a concussion


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Nobody would ever do it, but I wonder if someone kicked out of the buckshot if they’d get fired over it?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Good stuff not every match needs to be a 15 minute back and forth


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Pretty good match all things considered.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Watching Hangman Page


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

....


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Who booked this shit?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That's that unnatural choreographed shit folk talk about


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What a stupid looking sequence.


Awful. I absolutely despise Dante. He's everything wrong with modern day wrestlers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Exciting finish they did there. Who's next for the Hangman?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cmon gimme the Switchblade Khan


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Strange to have a world title match on the show that wasn't even announced. Guess is leading to something here though....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was decent, but easily the worst match Page has had as champion and just felt low-card. The booking for that was horrendous.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Who booked this shit?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dante is the epitome of a bland looking default caw with his high flying attribute maxed out and lacks everything else.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Coke gets such a bigger reaction than Hangman


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Top Flight would be better friends for Hangman than Dark Order.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

At least this match was short.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Strange to have a world title match on the show that wasn't even announced. Guess is leading to something here though....


It was announced a couple of hours ago


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole looks like he got a head transplant or something. Adult head on a 13 year olds body


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Cole loses, and..................................


he's back. LOL


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dude Kenny better be coming back to tell Cole to STFU and it his turn or this is shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Adam Cole... 😪


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Aw more Cole? Gay fuck this


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy fuck they're actually carrying on with the midget. 

End this company.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow... why can't we just move on from Cole. Wow.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

6 man tag match? Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole makes Paul London look like Dave Batista physically


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Are they really continuing this dumbass feud between Hangman and Cole? JFC


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hangman hanging out with Cole later


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So more Hangman and Dork Order next week since that who he'll prolly pick as his partners lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BAY BAY[emoji1373][emoji1373]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Miro


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hangman just has no heat due to being overshadowed on the mic by better guys


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking hell, not more Hangman and Cole.

For the love of fuck just get the belt off of Hangman. This reign is dragging the entire show down. Give the belt to a proper main eventer.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Which will of course end up being HANGMAN/TOP FLIGHT vs Undisputed Originals


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Can Hangman pick Tay & Anna Jay?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Adam Page and Cole = NOBODY wants to see this again. Right?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Hangman hanging out with Cole later



You know I'm only 4 foot 2!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Miro needs to come in and destroy Adam Cole in pieces.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman should beat Cole again if they go round two. Do not put that title on Cole right now.

Maybe it's all a red herring to split Cole and the Bucks next week.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is certainly leading to Hangman and Bucks aligning and fighting ReDragon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hangman did a fantastic job of putting over Dante on the mic. Not a fan of him as an entertainer, but he's a great human being.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah but Bobby Fish is fuckin 40 years old..Young men? Lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The whole booking of Page tonight has just been one bad thing after another. Don't give a shit about the 6-man tag next week either. He needs to be done with Cole, and The Elite for that matter.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Fork forking BayBay.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> So more Hangman and Dork Order next week since that who he'll prolly pick as his partners lol


I think Page will pick Top Flight. Makes sense if Cole is tagging with The Bucks. Lots of flips all around


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah but Bobby Fish is fuckin 40 years old..Young men? Lmao


He was talking about the Bucks


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hangman was great as an underdog. As champion, not so much.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Hangman did a fantastic job of putting over Dante on the mic. Not a fan of him as an entertainer, but he's a great human being.*


Dante doesn't warrant being put over. Horrendously generic flip merchant.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501731822916575236


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I think Page will pick Top Flight. Makes sense if Cole is tagging with The Bucks. Lots of flips all around


I def it rather be them over Dork order. So works for me lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> He was talking about the Bucks



I bet he wasn't. Too obvious.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

All though it could be HARDYZ i guess


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

William Muthafuckin Regal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501731822916575236


FUCKING HELL WHY


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Regal has GOAT tier hair for a man in his 50s


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DB, Moxley and Regal is too much star power for the tag division


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Regal has the Bobby Heenan effect on me. I could watch him for two hours and be entertained.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Love Regal’s expressions and body language as always.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

William Regal will be the GM for ROH! Calling it now.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Danielson out the heel tunnel, Mox the babyface crowd entrance.....this fucking team man, hahaaaaaaa.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Why couldn't it be Trent and Chuck getting stomped out?! *


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I like the look if the guy with green hair.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Tk added PAC VS WHEELER YUTA to tonight’s show


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So are Moxley and Bryan heels or faces?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Regal has the Bobby Heenan effect on me. I could watch him for two hours and be entertained.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cole is awesome (BAYBAY!), but I really wish he'd fix his hairline before it's too late. HBK learned that the hard way, and now he looks homeless. :[



3venflow said:


> Dante is no.2 ranked. Wardlow is no.1 but challenging for the TNT belt.


Shit's absurd, no doubt. One is the love child of Eric Andre and a Muppet, whereas the other a big, bad and burly sumbitch that managed to get over without needing to be a spot monkey.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Jeff Hardy returns today, right.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony trying some new concepts tonight. That standby match is an interesting idea.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I'll say this Danielson looks much more badass in AEW than he was in the WWE. He has an aura. I like the haircut as well. He's the only guy that makes the man-bon work.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I think 2.0 and Garcia are great. I like this new group. Should have just called it Inner Circle 2.0 though.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Pac vs. Yuta Wheeler. That'll put asses in the seats.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is stupid.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wolf Mark said:


> I'll say this Danielson looks much more badass in AEW than he was in the WWE. He has an aura. I like the haircut as well. He's the only guy that makes the man-bon work.


Liked other than the last line. Wardlow rocks it.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

DUSTY 74 said:


> All though it could be HARDYZ i guess


This is a good call - Cole and the Bucks v Hangman and the Hardyz makes a lot of sense actually as Matt Hardy is feuding with the Bucks on BTE.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wait this jobber kicked at 1 five minutes into the match? Wtf??


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> So Jeff Hardy returns today, right.


I have some bad news about that.... People say he is free as of today, but SRS & Matt have said his no compete expires tomorrow....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finish him


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This is


CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Regal has always gave me Mr Bean vibes lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony S. again? LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tony Schivaone must walk 4 miles per Dynamite.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Moxley 










Never dive again.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Liked other than the last line. Wardlow rocks it.


OK you got me there!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*At least the jobber matches are short. They're learning.*


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

What's the point in Mox and Bryan wrestling jobbers? This is a big let down.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is this still in Orlando? Very NXT crowd IMO


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Tony Schivaone must walk 4 miles per Dynamite.


Got to get those 10K steps in


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Regal is 10 years younger than Sting.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This is
> 
> Regal has always gave me Mr Bean vibes lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Has the Queen knighted Regal yet? She should.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Pac vs. Yuta Wheeler. That'll put asses in the seats.


Wheeler Yuta*

Whatever.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

His opening promo is about how he's gonna die soon..





K


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox and Bryan is random, but that was fun. Mox just beating the shit out of the guy who wasn't tagged in lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This quite an emotional dynamite lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I can't stand sappy lol.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Came in like a badass but then starts crying. jesus


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Regal really is a great speaker


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Pac vs. Yuta Wheeler. That'll put asses in the seats.


Starting to wonder if we'll ever get Pac vs Black one on one.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Regal really is a great speaker


Could listen to him all fucking day.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Regal really is a great speaker


And can play a serious heel or a comedian


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Regal might be someone that actually needs a script, geezes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Schiavone checking his watch lol


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I could listen to Regal talk for hours such a natural with a mic


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't like how Regal says he doesn't have long to live. It makes me sad. Love Regal.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Great shit from Regal.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Excellent fall out of the ring from Mox. Great to see Regal back and talking.

Please don't just make him another veteran mouthpiece manager like Tully and Arn and Taz there are enough already. GM of ROH is a great show from earlier in the thread!

Also bring out Cesaro already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DORK ORDER? Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

See I didn't actually think that was a great promo, personally. A bit stuttery and awkward.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Really liked the ending. I think that's all Regal had to say, not do a long promo.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I get the pairing but these are 2 guys who really dont need a mouthpiece. His services may be better used with another team tbh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Regal really put over Danielson and didn't have much to say for Mox. 👀👀👀👀👀👀👀


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

toontownman said:


> Excellent fall out of the ring from Mox. Great to see Regal back and talking.
> 
> Please don't just make him another veteran mouthpiece manager like Tully and Arn and Taz.
> 
> Also bring out Cesaro already.


Cesaro to join them please!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Oh, Hangman Page can fuck right off for that backstage segment with Dark Order. They all look so stupid and ridiculous.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So the Dork Order is gonna eventually beat Hangmans ass huh.



Cool


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Regal really put over Danielson and didn't have much to say for Mox. 👀👀👀👀👀👀👀


I think it was only because he just spent way too much time talking about Danielson.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Alex what are you wearing


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Hangman dumping Dark Order at least


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Alex Abrahantes has had the best character growth of any non-wrestler in AEW.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> Oh, Hangman Page can fuck right off for that backstage segment with Dark Order. They all look so stupid and ridiculous.


Except Anna Jay


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> See I didn't actually think that was a great promo, personally. A bit stuttery and awkward.


It was rambling, luckily we know Regal is usually good on the mic. everybody has a bad night.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman is finally ditching the Dark Order it seems. Next week we get an all champ trio with him and the Jurassics.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

ImpactFan said:


> I have some bad news about that.... People say he is free as of today, but SRS & Matt have said his no compete expires tomorrow....


Yeah technically he cant sign until midnight tonight but he is currently backstage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dork Order followed by OC folks. Least Pac is there.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

All of the Bryan, Mox, and Regal stuff was awesome.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

I've always like Regal but damn that segment drug along and it was cryptic like he has a terminal illness and is just trying to get one last run


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So the Dork Order is gonna eventually beat Hangmans ass huh.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I don't think that Regal promo was that good. I've seen him cut some great ones, but that just dragged. Could've been much shorter if to the point. I'll give it a pass since it was his first one back and I know how good he can be, but that's really not the best start for him in AEW imo.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

More I think about Regal with Danielson/Mox, they gave off a old school Four Hoursemen vibe. Like cross us and it's gonna be pain. We don't wear white hats! They should totally portray them as tweeners. Go against both heels and faces.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

itsbeenawhile said:


> I've always like Regal but damn that segment drug along and it was cryptic like he has a terminal illness and is just trying to get one last run


I hope he's not sick but it did kind of give that impression


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Have they abandoned the idea of Danielson recruiting young guys?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Regal promo was excellent. He doesn't need a script just bullet points. He wanted to say a lot in a short amount of time. You can tell he wanted to say more. He could've saved some of it for another time because it was a bit rushed.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Regal was just emotional. Got fired, sat at home for months. Doesn’t know life without wrestling and is happy to be wanted and back in the game.

All that said, I want blood not tears.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Have they abandoned the idea of Danielson recruiting young guys?


i dont like idea of a Mox/BD tag team bc they each as singles wrestlers can tell better stories


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

FrankenTodd said:


> Regal was just emotional. Got fired, sat at home for months. Doesn’t know life without wrestling and is happy to be wanted and back in the game.
> 
> All that said, I want blood not tears.
> 
> ...


Yeah. He had a lot to get off his chest so it seemed rambly but I think it's just because he kinda unloaded everything.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Regal was just emotional. Got fired, sat at home for months. Doesn’t know life without wrestling and is happy to be wanted and back in the game.
> 
> All that said, I want blood not tears.
> 
> ...


Yeah you could tell how passionate he is about it.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> More I think about Regal with Danielson/Mox, they gave off a old school Four Hoursemen vibe. Like cross us and it's gonna be pain. We don't wear white hats! They should totally portray them as tweeners. Go against both heels and faces.


I agree and it gives them unlimited stories


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Could've listened to Regal all night. Damn


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That match was the epitome of what I called "pointless workrate."


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That match legit felt thrown together last minute. The giveaway for me is no progression of DT vs HoB. It was good enough though.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lol he picked ReDragon


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> He was talking about the Bucks



You owe me a beer


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Kyle should talk more bc he is funny in a quirky way


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Will the emergency meeting be held in the stairwell per usual?????


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Top of the hour, Jeff is returning i think.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So Hangman picked Jurassics who wanted to get their hands on the Bucks, but Cole picks reDRagon. Could set up Jurassics vs reDRagon for Battle of the Belts?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WHY IS THE ANDRADE JOBBER OFFICE GUARANTEED TELEVISION TIME EVERY WEEK?! STOP THIS!!!*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lot of friendship turmoil tonight.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Well the potential of a very intriguing tag match next week is Undisputed Era v Hangman and Jurassic Express match, blah.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Zomg Jeff Druggie I mean Hardy is in the Dynamite zone!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You owe me a beer


I actually think you were both right. He WAS talking about The Young Bucks but they weren't interested so he picked reDRagon


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Now Ric Flair is the king of rambling promos. 
"My daughter Charlotte is the greatest female wrestler of all time... And that son of a bitch Hulk Hogan is a coward. Longest line oldest ride, I see that fat girl in the second row eye ballin me. I've had more wives than I've had championships. Woooo!"


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *WHY IS THE ANDRADE JOBBER OFFICE GUARANTEED TELEVISION TIME EVERY WEEK?! STOP THIS!!!*


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Pac should be a loner babyface. And he should be a main eventer.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Damn they really fired Tully


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tully must have been released or retired lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tully fired

Da fuck outta here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Cool Tully hasn't been relevant for months


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501739387909980162
*Jeff might debut. A bleacher report writer responded to my Andrade rage.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tully to be Cody's new coach when he returns??


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Andrade with a live talking segment on dynamite is ballsy


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Why is Blade wearing a burqa


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Tully fired 😮


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Wow it better be a swerve because I won't like FTR anymore. You don't do that to Tully Blanchard.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't care what yall say this show misses Cody.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So we now need to know where Tully and Spears stand, as they're all in The Pinnacle. Or does Tully want to step down?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

What did he say? You watch Chewbaca?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeff Hardy no save?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I don't care what yall say this show misses Cody.


No it doesn't


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JU NNEEECH TO WASSSH YO BACH.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean Matt kinda deserves it for ripping them off


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Did he just yell John Cenas balls?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stop trying to make Andrade happen. He's never going to happen.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

God I love Sting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

That pop holy shit


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Here he comes!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jeff Hardy!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

FUCK FUCKING YES.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Victor Chaos said:


> Stop trying to make Andrade happen. He's never going to happen.


But he's world class


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeff dancing instead of helping his brother LMAOOOO


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh jesus


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jeff was like I need to dance first...Awesome tho lmao


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Darby and Sting in no hurry to rescue Matt Hardy. Sting looking like he just woke up from an old man nap.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I legit thought Andrade said "boat" instead of "vote" because of his silly accent, which made me mark out very briefly at Skarsgard the Dilapidated Boat potentially running in to save Matt.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They kept the theme. Awesome.

Not sure why the fuck they felt the need to fake them out with Darby. Just give the people what they want.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff is always fun


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

HOLY SHIT

THIS SHOW IS CRACKED


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Brother Nero 👏


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sting is like well Jeff is def not high this time lmao


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

How'd they get the rights to his WWE theme 🤨


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeff has literally been over since he debuted.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Personally I don't care to see the hardyz in 2022 hope they are not pushed to the fucking mountain


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Shit Hardy using his WWE song!! LOL


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Maybe Tully laughed in Dax's face when he talked about crying when Shawn Micheals made fun of him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> How'd they get the rights to his WWE theme [emoji2955]


It's a public domain theme


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Cool to see Jeff debut. Good segment for it.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Hardys vs the Bucks is going to be a pretty huge deal with AEW. Like it or not.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Jeff dancing instead of helping his brother LMAOOOO


The nefarious Brother Nero


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Jesus Andrade's English is fucking terrible

Jeff is Matt's lifeline lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

That pop. Holy shit.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Sting is like well Jeff is def not high this time lmao


Jeff owes Sting big time, christ that was a disgrace.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tony Nese LOL


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> How'd they get the rights to his WWE theme 🤨


It's not a WWE theme. They have no ownership over it whatsoever. Which was news to me until earlier today!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JEFF HARDY!!!! 

Jeff vs Darby
Jeff vs Punk
Jeff vs Sting 

Hardy vs Every tag team


LFG!!!!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> It's a public domain theme


Didn't know that. Thought it was a Jim Johnston track.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jeff debuting isn't surprising, but still dope to see. Surreal as hell to hear Zack Tempest's Loaded outside of the WWE, but hot damn I'm happy that Jeff managed to keep it. :'D


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Had time to dance while his brother has a chair on his throat


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

They could’ve debuted him wayyyy better. If the plan was always to have him come in the first available day, then they could’ve done something more/better with Matt in the weeks leading up to this. Dope seeing Jeff though.

WTF is up with every single damn backstage interview being interrupted ?Do they think it’s funny? Is it a running gag or do they seriously see no problem with that?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

NXT Only said:


> Jeff dancing instead of helping his brother LMAOOOO


Jeff just had to get his shit in. Lmaooooo


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> But he's world class


His english is terrible, I understand even Nakamura more.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I cant believe they got the Hardyz WWE music. Hyped.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho and Jeff the highlights of the show so far.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I wasn’t sure about Swerve … but the guy’s definitely got it. Looking forward to this match on Friday.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wait a minute use. AEW or the Hardy's have the rights to that theme? That theme has been around since the Attitude Era.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 118295


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Jeff Hardy vs Darby Allin will be sick


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Swerve towered over Nese there. Nese is probably just happy to get off Dark for once.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> How'd they get the rights to his WWE theme 🤨


It's just stock music. Anyone can use it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They have JEFF HARDY TOO!!!

THIS ROSTER is FUCKING STACKED!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501742048252153861


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Didn't know that. Thought it was a Jim Johnston track.


Yeah it randomly shows up in movies and shows a lot lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If The Hardy Boyz theme is public domain then how come TNA never used it?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Even with Jeff’s debut, I think this has been one of Dybamite’s weaker episodes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck Yeah good shit pal!


MarkOfAllMarks said:


> How'd they get the rights to his WWE theme 🤨


Dunno crazy, its the same WWE theme lol Tony paid for it $$


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Tony again? Jesus


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TMTT said:


> His english is terrible, I understand even Nakamura more.


Holy shit lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Legit shed a tear jesus what's wrong with me lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*How does Tony Khan have the Hardy Boyz theme??*


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 118295


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bro is this the Tony Schiavone show? Lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Even with Jeff’s debut, I think this has been one of Dybamite’s weaker episodes


average show tbh


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Goldberg!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501742048252153861


TBF Matt had it coming and Jeff knows that if he's been watching the show LOL


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *How does Tony Khan have the Hardy Boyz theme??*


Public Domain


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This has been a fun show so far. MJF will come out to shit on Wardogs parade.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Tell them Batista/Lex Luger!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Put Andrade in backstage segments where he attends 1st grade level English classes surrounded by kids.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Holy shit lol


Seriously like how have you been in this country for so long, have a fiance that speaks english and still barely can string a sentence together?

At this point why not make him just say like scarface catchphrases jesus man.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Ok so wardlow can speak fairly well


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tony working hard for that check


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like Wardlow should yell his promos 80s style


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *How does Tony Khan have the Hardy Boyz theme??*


WWE doesn't own it, it's public domain


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Wardlow on the mic. Not bad. He’s not terrible. Little boring cadence


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Wait what if MJF want to punish him and FTR won't help MJF?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Vince would LOVE this guy.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wardlow is fucking great.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wardlow on that mic











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Wardlow can talk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I hate fucking sappy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Victor Chaos said:


> Wait a minute use. AEW or the Hardy's have the rights to that theme? That theme has been around since the Attitude Era.


Its a WWE song i think. AEW just said fuck it and had Tony probably do a deal


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Vinny Mac ready to spend millions on this guy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

After MJF's origin story, now we get Wardlow's.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

wArDlOw CaNt TaLk


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Wardlow was ruthless and now he's like "you cannot put your hands on people". lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow is a good talker.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Technically you aren’t free, you’re under contract.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *How does Tony Khan have the Hardy Boyz theme??*


Dont jinx it. Let Tony use it more lol. It's classic WWE Hardy Theme.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Dont jinx it. Let Tony use it more lol. It's classic WWE Hardy Theme.


They don't own it. It was confirmed


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Vinny Mac ready to spend millions on this guy.


Khan will outspend him like he did ROH


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

OK that was better at the end.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> WWE doesn't own it, it's public domain


*I'm surprised Vince didn't renew the copyright to prevent this from happening.*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Give Wardlow all the belts.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow speaking better than i would imagine.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Vince tomorrow offering Wardlow a contract


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You nailed it War Dog.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

If this is how they avoid an MJF-Wardlow feud at the moment, I’d actually love it. MJF should go for the title and Wardlow should go be a beast and run over other opponents.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501742886383202307


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Wardlow just needs Goldberg like finisher and power moves.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm surprised Vince didn't renew the copyright to prevent this from happening.*


LOL Yes, It's his known WWE theme for sure. I'm shocked but happy it's used in AEW LOL


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good promo by Wardlow. Very well delivered.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wardlow has mic skills!? The fuck?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why is Keith Lee always back stage?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lot of talking on dynamite tonight. Pointless QT-Keith Lee segment


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sky is the limit for Wardlow. He will only get more comfortable on the stick.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What a weird segment


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Solid promo by Wardlow, which is always refreshing to see from a hoss. Absolutely the right guy to have won the FotR match and I'm stoked to see how far he goes. :]



CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Brother Nero 👏


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Keith Lee brought in to put over HOOK


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Wardlow comes across as a legitimately likeable guy, the completely opposite of a douchebag like Batista.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good promo, didn't need the poor bit


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

LMAO QT you geek.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

For the first time hearing him deliver a promo Wardlow is gonna be a huge star for years


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow is the total package and he'll only get better on the mic.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Somehow, I felt Wardlow's speak is same as Adam Page!! The tone is so flat...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Wardlow comes across as a legitimately likeable guy, the completely opposite of a douchebag like Batista.


What? Batista is so likeable. He's a great guy.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Platinum Max don’t miss


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Expecting MJF to bring out Smart Mark Sterling to lay down the law to Wardlow next week.


----------



## RICKY90 (12 mo ago)

Hardyz v sting n darby? I frickin love AEW


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

This should be where Christian turns on JB


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

WW. Who do you figure that is? Wardlow's World!


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I want Christian to turn so he can rap as Captain Charisma managing the Acclaim.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

People have really low standards if they're calling that a good promo. Yikes.

So unnatural. You could literally see him trying to get the lines correct.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Keith Lee's first feud being with The QT brigade that just lost to Hook is a weird choice.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Wardlow did good on the mic, he's got the look, good in the ring...just push him to the moon and let WWE buy his contract honestly...AEW feels crowded with potential

The guy in the pink trunks and vest looks damn near identical to Wes Lee of MSK wtf


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 118299


When he gets Roman and Lesnar it is game over.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Irish Jet said:


> People have really low standards if they're calling that a good promo. Yikes.
> 
> So unnatural. You could literally see him trying to get the lines correct.


Nah it was good. Well spoken, articulate, good voice, emoted well. He talks well.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So big mouth MJF just let's Wardlow and trash him and doesn't come out to retort? Did they at least kayfabe that he wasn't there because of injury and I just missed it?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Jeff dancing instead of helping his brother LMAOOOO


WWE-isms die hard.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> WWE doesn't own it, it's public domain











Backstage Note On AEW And The Hardy Boys - Wrestling Inc.


AEW is reportedly trying to license The Hardy Boys' iconic theme song, which was used by Matt Hardy and Jeff Hardy in WWE.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

shawnyhc01 said:


> Somehow, I felt Wardlow's speak is same as Adam Page!! The tone is so flat...


Yep I get the same feeling. It’s sounds like a rehearsed speech, but you have to vary your cadence and tone and really converse with the audience to connect.

Both Page and Wardlow now give speeches instead of converse. It’s subtle but it’s the difference between talking at someone and talking with someone


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yep I get the same feeling. It’s sounds like a rehearsed speech, but you have to vary your cadence and tone and really converse with the audience to connect.
> 
> Both Page and Wardlow now give speeches instead of converse. It’s subtle but it’s the difference between talking at someone and talking with someone


You're over analysing. Just sit back and enjoy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Inner Circle officially dies while Pinnacle loses its muscle and manager on the same night. The two factions that spent much of 2021 trying to destroy each other.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bowens is low key funny. Dude's energy feels as though it's perfectly nestled between being coked up and having roid rage.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> WW. Who do you figure that is? Wardlow's World!


Yeah that Andy Warhol documentary just came out.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Keith Lee's first feud being with The QT brigade that just lost to Hook is a weird choice.



He already got his 2 week new toy usage. Tonys moved on.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Keith Lee brought in to put over HOOK


- TFW it unironically happens because fuck it, we're already living in an absurd timeline


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Luchasaurus may be the most athletic guy his size in all of wrestling. He’s a freak


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Come on CC, turn.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

elo said:


> Jeff owes Sting big time, christ that was a disgrace.


Sting was the one guy who I was interested in his reaction to Jeff coming in, what with the Victory Road embarrassment.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I thought they were setting up Keith vs Hobbs at Revolution. Keith vs QT could be one of those one week deals.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> Luchasaurus may be the most athletic guy his size in all of wrestling. He’s a freak


His flexibility is impressive. I can't move like that and im 150 pounds


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Crap


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Some shorter matches tonight. I like it a lot.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

My granpas a gentleman!!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

9 30 time for a women match!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

You can’t be 3 feet tall and be legit. You just can’t.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The traditional women's death slot match. Less common than in the past.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Past 9:30 folks.

TIME FOR THE WOMEN'S MATCH.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Wardlow is the meal ticket for aew. Should be building the company around him in a few years. Thought the promo was a bit bland and the poor comments and MJF stuff a bit moany. He can promo just fine though. Sky is the limit. 



#BadNewsSanta said:


> I don't think that Regal promo was that good. I've seen him cut some great ones, but that just dragged. Could've been much shorter if to the point. I'll give it a pass since it was his first one back and I know how good he can be, but that's really not the best start for him in AEW imo.


Regal has always had a habit of waffling and overcomplicating promos in recent years, is a bit awkward and wooden at times too. He gets away with it though because he was unquestionably legit in the ring, has badass facial expressions and more than the rest has the British accent that lets him get away with talking nonsense because people think he is intelligent.

Got to love the guy though and if the man wants to waffle give him waffles.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Oracle said:


> 9 30 time for a women match!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Imagine Athena is the surprise challenger


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hirsch indulging her Russian roots would certainly get her heel heat


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The legit midget is on the loose.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Poor Thunder Rosa. Should be Champ but instead fight a jobber.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He already got his 2 week new toy usage. Tonys moved on.


Lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Poor Thunder Rosa. Should be Champ but instead fight a jobber.


This time next week she'll be champion.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> Poor Thunder Rosa. Should be Champ but instead fight a jobber.


Next week she will be


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 118299


I swear he's snorting in gorilla all show, this show is so fast. What was that? Like 15 seconds after the last match finished and the next match has started, Tony is cracked out.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> MFW Jade "The Babe" Cargill is offering anyone to accept her Kiss of Death


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Stop promoting healthy eating during my wrestling


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


I LOVE WAR, I HATE UKRAINE. Hirsch would be so hated.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I need a…

Battle of the Sizes: BayBay vs Legit


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I do think that even Riho has 2 or 3" on Leyla Hirsch but somehow Leyla still feels tough IMO


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TMTT said:


> I LOVE WAR, I HATE UKRAINE. Hirsch would be so hated.


Tony has censored Acclaimed for far less serious stuff so he’d never let Hirsch say pro Russia even if it was great heel heat


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The nefarious Brother Nero


Nah, he's not being nefarious. He's just getting too old to run in quickly enough, so old in fact that you could classify him as...


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Is just me that thinks that is so difficult to pay attention to the match while PnP?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

3venflow said:


> This time next week she'll be champion.


Oh yea I forgot.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

End this match please.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> I need a…
> 
> Battle of the Sizes: BayBay vs Legit


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Legit Leyla needs to get her ass fired. She’s an embarrassment.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Leyla is legit only 1 inch above being classified as a dwarf (dwarfism is 4'10" and below adult I believe).


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nah, he's not being nefarious. He's just getting too old to run in quickly enough, so old in fact that you could classify him as...


Obsolete!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yawn


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That match literally would not end


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*







*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Red Velvet has clothes that are not red?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Keith Lee "I have a very large back" 

God it makes more and more sense why this goof was let go


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hopefully I’ll never see Leyla on my TV ever again. She makes me sick.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Layla is fucking terrible....


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tony is talking a lot tonight


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

YES! And make it bloody.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The women's division feels worse than ever, even Thunder Rosa is having bad matches.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rosa couldn't carry that dwarf to a decent match.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I like Tony Schiavone but he gets way too much screen time. He's been on the show for half the segments.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Look even MORE Tony Schivaone lmao.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony Shiavone is working overtime today lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> View attachment 118302
> *


Is that you on the left, bro? lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I like Tony Schiavone but he gets way too much screen time. He's been on the show for half the segments.


By Default...He is the most over on the entire roster this evening


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like there was a loose audio cable or something during that Britt Baker promo. Lots of feedback


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Im jealous of whoever nutted in Jade Cargill and gave her a baby.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

There could be legit two title changes next week


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Rosa couldn't carry that dwarf to a decent match.


Seems like she got legit hurt a couple of times. Chick was just too tick. lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Scorpio should win here. Sammy sucks. Then have Wardlow demolish Scorpio.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Less little people like Hirsch and Velvet and more babes like Hayter and Jade, Tony. 🙏🏾


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Im jealous of whoever nutted in Jade Cargill and gave her a baby.


Hey I've got to do what I've got to do.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Does Scorpio get the loyal day one guy sympathy reign here before Wardlow next week?

Sammy vs Wardlow was one of the few IC vs Pinnacle matches of note we didn't get.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"You got the pin, but I got the win."







*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Scorpio Sky experiment will have to end at some point.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Scorpio Sky has had the least impressive year long undefeated streak


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

What the hell?! Scorpion Sky closing out a show? Fuckers could have closed with Jeff and Sting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

My god just make it one belt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sky hasn't been pinned in nearly a year and no one in the crowd cares about him. Lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That's your Dynamite main event? 

That's your Nitro main event:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sky hasn't been pinned in nearly a year and no one in the crowd cares about him. Lol


He's just so boring lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yo y'all should check out Nobody Saves The World if you have a Xbox or Playstation


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wolf Mark said:


> That's your Dynamite main event?
> 
> That's your Nitro main event:


Every week?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Is this the first Dynamite without CM Punk in any capacity since his debut?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Scorpio should win here. Sammy sucks. Then have Wardlow demolish Scorpio.


Disagreed on the Sammy part, but yeah, Scorpio winning so Wardlow can slaughter him and end his silly little undefeated streak in singles matches would make for a nice 1-2 combo of boosting Wardlow's momentum.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ouch!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RIP Sammy's back.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're right why are they calling a time out lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol they made Conti part of Sammy’s act


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

PVZ is going to do something


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tay the plot device to have PvZ jump the rail.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

PVZ will beat Tay up.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Less little people like Hirsch and Velvet and more babes like Hayter and Jade, Tony. 🙏🏾


Someone likes the muscles eh? 😉🤣


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Is this the first Dynamite without CM Punk in any capacity since his debut?


There was a taped Punk segment after the first match.

Live in attendance? I think he missed one or two but was on the Rampage that taped same night.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

This needs to end in Sky winning and then getting absolutely demolished by Wardlow next week.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ouch!


ProjectGargano said:


> Every week?


Nitro main events were always big stars. That's how you keep the ratings high till the end.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They do this way too often. Why is the heel not pushing the doctor out of the way and kicking his ass? Like Lambert just said, there's no timeouts.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Feel bad but I can't stop giggling at the bottom half of Hirsch


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> That's your Dynamite main event?
> 
> That's your Nitro main event:


lol dumb comparison for quite a few reasons. But you tried and that's what's important.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Tay Conti about to get her ass kicked by PVZ.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

How many times have they played this angle? Christ, we saw this shit Lethal too.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> That's your Dynamite main event?
> 
> That's your Nitro main event:


All I see is current day .....

Luger can barely bench the bar and Hogan.....eh no comment lmao.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So is Scorpio gonna win by ref stoppage


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I think Sky will win the championship for one week


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They do this way too often. Why is the heel not pushing the doctor out of the way and kicking his ass? Like Lambert just said, there's no timeouts.


Yeah there's a better way to protect Sammy if he has to lose to boring Scorpio


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Oh he's now fine, what a magical recovery


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

CovidFan said:


> lol dumb comparison for quite a few reasons. But you tried and that's what's important.


It's putting big stars at the end. That's the concept. AEW should do that.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol what the hell.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Less little people like Hirsch and Velvet and more babes like Hayter and Jade, Tony. 🙏🏾


Tony's busy doing rails, so hopefully this helps in the meantime.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah there's a better way to protect Sammy if he has to lose to boring Scorpio



They did the same shit when Bryan stood in the ring for 5 minutes and just let the doctors check Hangmans cut. Like wtf? Lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

"Scorpio Sky is cashing in his money in the bank contract"


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Camera man knowing exactly what he's doing


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I know this is terrible, but if Scorpio wants max heel heat, he should be pulling out cue cards during the commercial break to mock Sammy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

yeah he's definitely losing after selling that table spot like this


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like they could've introduced Sammy and Tay as a couple on the show first.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Skys either winning or he's gonna look like an utter failure lol.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Damn, they got me for a second...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sammy reneging on his marriage proposal to date Tay should make him a heel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sammy, don't be a hero. Just call it a night and go home so you can smash Tay and make some adorable little Spanish demigods together.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Tay will throw in the towel and PVZ will attack tay end show


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I feel like Wardlow should yell his promos 80s style


Disagree. He is not a big dumb brute. No need to do tropes like that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*She looks so damn good with this new title.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Less than 2 minutes...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Changed days for both


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Win it Scorpio win it!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony rewards his day one OGs. All Ego would be a better champ tbh, but if it's a one week deal may as well be Scorpio.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

AND NEW


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck yes that means WARDOG is winning next week


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

FUCK YES FUCK OFF SAMMY


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good booking. Love PVZ. Fuck Sammy and his home wrecker


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dude Sammy is finished. lol


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

PVZ slapping Tay's ass 😂😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

OH HELL NAH!! TONY is higher than high tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Crowd pretty mild


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol she signed it on Tay’s ass. Love it lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

YES PVZ ALL ELITE


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Surprised Mr vanzant wanted to show his face after getting destroyed by Mousassi


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Husband?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh fuck yes, Wardlow is winning it next week.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Tay taking over for Btandi


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

That's cool although I wished Ethan Page would have been in SS's place. The guy deserves a push.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I liked that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Surprised Mr vanzant wanted to show his face after getting destroyed by Mousassi


Lmao, no shame in getting wrecked by Moose


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

People who have held multiple titles in AEW

Kenny Omega
Adam "Hangman" Page
Scorpio Sky?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Paige Vanzant signed her AEW contract ON TAY CONTI'S ASS!!!

That automatically means that she's blessed!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great fucking show tonight. Lots of great moments.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Scorpio possibly wins TNT title tonight w shenanigans involving Paige Van Zandt a pissed off Tay Conti come to the ring nice lil mini feud until we get to Wardlow vs Scorpio


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I have to assume that's how most people wish they could sign their AEW contracts.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Surprised Mr vanzant wanted to show his face after getting destroyed by Mousassi


Everyone gets wrecked eventually in MMA. Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Oh fuck yes, Wardlow is winning it next week.


I don't think so. 

MJF wasn't on this show, most likely he comes in and costs Wardlow to start their feud.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

FrankenTodd said:


> OH HELL NAH!! TONY is higher than high tonight


He is cracked out of his mind tonight, no doubt about it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paige VanZant is just MMA Elizabeth Banks. Change my mind. 

Although Ethan is a total dork in my view, I gotta give him props for selling Scorpio's win with that very believable crying he did briefly. Maybe he can do it again when Wardlow murders Sky for the belt next week. >:]


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This episode was fucking WILD


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> MJF wasn't on this show, most likely he comes in and costs Wardlow to start their feud.


They're not gonna keep the title on Sky. No one gives a fuck about him.

More likely is Wardlow wins it and THEN MJF comes out with the Pinnacle to spoil the party.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Everyone gets wrecked eventually in MMA. Nothing to be ashamed of.


Laughs in Khabib


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you think it's intentional that they have made the show sexier? First we have Jade kissing Tay and then we have PVZ signing a contract on Tay's booty


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao, no shame in getting wrecked by Moose


One of the GOAT mws and OG of multi weight fighters. Pvzs hubby isn't bad but won't be champ mostly a mid tier wrestler.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm guessing Sammy is moved to the post-Inner Circle turmoil now with Santana, Ortiz and Eddie (Team Latino?) vs the Jericho Appreciation Society.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

NXT Only said:


> Laughs in Khabib


He's an outlier. But even he has come close to losing.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Tony likes Sky too much, nobody really cares about him.


----------



## RICKY90 (12 mo ago)

JR calling paige a jezabel before she threw tay into the steps 😂 felt like was back in the AE for a second


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

TMTT said:


> Tony likes Sky too much, nobody really cares about him.


Could be the Bucks' influence. He's really tight with them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> One of the GOAT mws and OG of multi weight fighters. Pvzs hubby isn't bad but won't be champ mostly a mid tier wrestler.


He's definitely underrated for all the shit he's done.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Do you think it's intentional that they have made the show sexier? First we have Jade kissing Tay and then we have PVZ signing a contract on Tay's booty


No they always let the woman dress scantily if they choose, Jade is just alpha so the kiss thing is more demeaning like I own you not really sexual(all the dirty dudes handily disagree) unless you're just taking in the image of a woman kissing another woman which isn't shocking or all that rare in 2022.

Tay has an ass she knows it,leans into it being part of her gimmick so again PVZ disrespecting her.

Now if we get a pillow fight or a bra n panties match on Dynsmite I'll agree.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm genuinely surprised that Scorpio Sky won. I thought he was going straight back to YouTube.























*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'm genuinely surprised that Scorpio Sky won. I thought he was going straight back to YouTube.*


I mean, give it a week where he drops it to Wardlow and he will be.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TMTT said:


> Tony likes Sky too much, nobody really cares about him.


I guess i would prefer Sky over OC, Chuck Taylor, Bucks and Dork Order.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> MJF wasn't on this show, most likely he comes in and costs Wardlow to start their feud.


I don't think after they've done so much to build Wardlow they're not going to have him lose to Scorpio of all people, even if it's by DQ or something.

My guess is that MJF will come in after the match and claim the TNT Title is his since Wardlow is under contract to him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm guessing Sammy and Tay are getting creative that was supposed to go to Brandi and Cody. They really are gone...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Overall decent episode. I’m glad I didn’t buy tickets tho bc I’d have been pissed not seeing the Bucks, Punk, MJF, Malachi Black, or Britt Baker live promo. There was lot of star power missing tonight but I guess MJF/Punk needs to settle down.

I think next weeks show will have a hotter crowd

Regal was good. Jericho/Kingston was ok. But the Hangman stuff was flat. Jeff Hardy debut good. 

End of the show was at least entertaining.

Overall one of the weaker episodes but I’m going to blame Hangman for it. If your champ isn’t super over it makes the show harder to produce 
Overall I’ll give it a 6/10


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> My guess is that MJF will come in after the match and claim the TNT Title is his since Wardlow is under contract to him.


This. I imagine some sort of match with MJF and Wardlow being for his contract at some point.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Jericho/Kingston segment tugged on the heart strings a little. Kingston is so believable as a speaker and you can feel everything he's saying because you know it's real. Jericho turning on Kingston, Santana & Ortiz was beautifully done. Jericho is giving off that main event scene aura again especially considering how he's transformed his look. Heel Jericho will always be the best Jericho. He would be a great placeholder challenger for Hangman and would play off the story of the first World title match in AEW history. 

Hangman vs Dante was a nice 6-7 minute match. Hangman cut a stellar promo post match where he really put over Dante huge. Adam Cole coming out and extending his feud with Hangman was underwhelming though. I'm done with that. Was hoping for a Miro appearance.

Bryan and Moxley worked very well together. It was fun seeing them squash a couple jobbers. The William Regal promo was great, the guy is so good you can listen to him speak for hours. He praised both guys heavily and spoke about how he wanted to make the most out of the rest of his time, which was delivered very well, but went a tad bit too long. I thought it was a strong introduction for William Regal in AEW though.

The Jeff Hardy debut was expected, but still gave me goosebumps. Especially seeing as he had his WWE music! Wasn't expecting that. The Hardy vs Lucha Bros and Hardy vs Young Bucks are must have matches.

Wardlow cut a phenomenal promo. That first live one was really important and he needed to deliver, which he did. Especially towards the end. He exuded passion and got people excited for what's to come next. I don't know if he wins the gold next week, but I would certainly have it happen then have MJF take it away per his contract. Not by force or by some beatdown, but through legal action. Would be an incredible development for the feud.

Jurassic Express vs Lucha Bros was decent, good to see JE getting TV time right after the PPV, much like Hangman and Sammy. The Thunder Rosa vs Leyla Hirsh match was also decent but still not up to par for what Rosa can do in ring. The AEW women's division still needs a lot of work. Next week's cage match I'm hyped for though. Thunder Rosa's reign begins next week and I can't wait.

Main event was pretty good, that 630 Splash was brutal. The guy crashed HARD. Crowd got hot during the end. PVZ jumping the barricade to attack Conti was obvious. Glad they signed her. Scorpio Sky winning is cool if he's dropping it next week.

Pretty good show this week. No House of Black, no Miro, no Jay White. No Punk or MJF either, which was expected given the brutality of the dog collar match. Kind of happy MJF wasn't there because Wardlow deserved a night to himself to cut his first big promo. Next week we get Wardlow in a TNT title match and the cage match. Should be fun.

*Overall: 7/10*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I've enjoyed Britt Baker's AEW Women's World title reign over the past 9.5 months, and now I'm ready for Thunder Rosa to begin her world title reign starting next week!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> I've enjoyed Britt Baker's AEW Women's World title reign over the past 9.5 months, and now I'm ready for Thunder Rosa to begin her world title reign starting next week!


Really seems like we're getting a clean sweep of new champs. Weird that none of them changed hands at Revolution


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This was a very promo & angle heavy episode where the wrestling matches didn't really mean much but once in a while that's a good thing.

Eddie & Jericho's promo to kick off felt pretty emotional and genuine even though you knew where it was going. And Jericho's heel turn was a welcomed site. I'm just not that crazy about this new group he formed.

Hangman vs. Dante was fine, even if some sequences were a bit much. I'll be honest, I kind of groaned when Cole came out. Because I know this is just leading to what I like to call "Conflicted Elite Bollocks" and I'm just over that stuff now.

PAC vs. Yuta was a match.....and that's about it.

The Bryan/Mox/Regal stuff was the highlight of the show for me. Bryan & Mox's brutal styles in the ring were really well showcased. And Regal's promo just tugged on the heart strings. The line where he said that Bryan Danielson is what he should have been but Bryan didn't have the problems he had was so powerful. I can understand why some might say it was rambly, but it felt like the promo to cut here.

I loved Wardlow's promo for this one reason. He finally gave some backstory to himself. He explained where he came from and why he aligned himself with Max to begin with. That gives him depth and and more of a reason to care about him and his story. Now, I did see some people say his delivery was a bit bland and, yeah, maybe it was a little bit. But overall he sounded pretty clear when he talked and he'll only get better.

JE vs. Acclaimed was, again a match, and that's about it. Had some highlights to it. I'll be honest though, while I'm happy JE won the belts for the moment of it I'm kind of hoping they drop the belts soon. They have good matches but the Titles just don't feel interesting while they're holding them.

Rosa vs. Leyla was.....again....a match. And that's about it. I did feel bad for Velvet when she came out and got a complete non reaction from the crowd. But, thankfully Rosa won and we can skip to next week where you would imagine the women have a much better match than they did at Revolution.

The result of Sammy vs. Scorpio felt pretty obvious once Sammy died going through the table. Can't really say I was that into this as the match felt more like a story than a match. Scorpio is champion, which I'm fine with as long as he drops it next week.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

New Top Guy


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another outstanding episode of Dynamite right up there with several other great episodes in recent months. 

The Hangman story is progressing nicely. He's kind of a mixture between AJ Styles and Stone Cold, and while everyone acknowledges he was like Stone Cold drinking beer when on the chase, I expect now we'll see him continue to echo Stone Cold when he became paranoid as a heel trying to keep his title. Adam Cole's mind games play into this paranoia. 

By hinting the Young Bucks are siding with Cole, but making Hangman stew on it for a week, Cole is setting up Hangman to evolve into that paranoid iteration of Stone Cold as champion. The segment between Cole and the Bucks where the Bucks denied any knowledge of Cole's hint can be taken in 2 different ways: it's either a big setup including the Bucks, or Cole was just lying because he knows it'll mess with Hangman's head. Combining this with Hangman politely rejecting Dark Order and it's shaping up to be an interesting few weeks for the character of the AEW world champion. A storyline with some depth is just what he needs right now, so I'm expecting this to bolster his standing as a top guy for the wider audience.

Scorpio Sky's win was unexpected in the moment, but I should've seen it coming. Totally deserved, and interesting that Tay Conti cost Sammy the title.

Jericho's segment was gold, as usual. It's the best he's looked since joining AEW. In particular, one small creative detail stood out to me and that was after he turned, when Hager came to the ring, Jericho acted like he didn't know if Hager was with him or against him... and for a brief moment there, Jericho looked like he was about to hit Hager with the bat. Hager was already moving to beat up Jericho's enemies, so Jericho pulled the bat away and kept laying into everyone else. They're the small touches that make all the difference. Jericho's turns are always creative, and that's because he writes them himself, even back to Festival of Friendship in a rare example of WWE caving in to a talent's creative. That Jericho/Hager non-moment was a microcosm of why AEW is successful.

Jeff Hardy's pop was insane, and it was smart to have Darby and Sting come out first to built the anticipation (and plant doubt in the crowd's mind, enhancing the pop). 

Regal's promo, Dante in a prominent spot, Jade, Keith Lee backstage, the Acclaimed... there were so many fun segments on this show, but it'll take too long to go deeper. So I'd like to end this week's review with general praise for AEW.

I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but AEW is bloody incredible. When you step back and think about the typical Dynamite and then remember back to when you used to watch WWE, it's amazing to think about the difference in how entertaining AEW is compared to WWE. A lot of people measure that difference by looking at the viewership numbers - but these numbers don't measure the quality of the show or how much the fanbase is actually enjoying what they're seeing, and that's the takeaway from tonight's Dynamite for me. AEW isn't perfect, but it's consistently awesome to watch. Sometimes it's worth stepping back and just appreciating something that's good.

As for ratings, history suggests that a superior product takes about a year before you start to see it reflected in the ratings, and using CM Punk's arrival as a landmark, we're getting a bit closer to that point where we might see some fringe viewers gradually shifting from one product to another. However, it doesn't feel like the ratings will change that much in the coming months, so I'm not sure how to read AEW's ratings future this year. What I can predict with confidence is that the quality of their shows will continue to be awesome. That's the only thing that affects me.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone else thinking there might be some legit heat between DMD and Rosa?

DMD referring to Rosa coming out unmotivated for the Revolution match is a big shade.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn Adam fucking Cole staying in the title hunt is the worst fucking thing this company has ever done. This fucking guy sucks donkey dick. Put him in a feud for the TNT title where I can suspend disbelief and try to muster some enjoyment out of his segments.

Goddamn I’m pissed. At least with Cody fucking rHHHodes he LOOKED the part and had star power in his fucking blood. The smallest motherfucking man on the entire goddamn roster is staying in the world title hunt.

This fucking guy sucks, man.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Good show? Hope to catch it tomorrow


----------



## LeGOAT (10 mo ago)

Finally got around to seeing the show tonight and wow! It was an absolutely fantastic show, AEW is firing on all cylinders, tonight's show flowed really well. I was so happy to see Jeff, Jericho's turn was fantastic too, Mox and Bryan work fantastic together. Face Wardlow is money and that surprised me that FTR fired Tully. I was happy to see Sammy finally drop the title too.

Some negatives though, I'm not sure why QTrash Marshall and the factory are trying to link with Keith Lee or feud with him, Keith Lee doesn't need to be dragged down by such a terrible group and the Dark Order appearing, also I don't understand why midget Cole is staying in the title hunt, I have zero desire to watch another match between Cole and Page, also I don't care about Dante, but to each their own.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

When is the AEW championship going to be treated like it fucking matters..?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Danielson looked legit touched by that


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> They kept the theme. Awesome.
> 
> Not sure why the fuck they felt the need to fake them out with Darby. Just give the people what they want.


To very obviously get the Hardys facing Darby and Sting in the ring

c’mon now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Good promo, didn't need the poor bit


he was giving you context for WHY he was doing Max’s bidding

you don’t need to shit on every emotional segment - live with your emotions, don’t bury them and you too will see the sun shine one day


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he was giving you context for WHY he was doing Max’s bidding
> 
> you don’t need to shit on every emotional segment - live with your emotions, don’t bury them and you too will see the sun shine one day


Nope being poor or being not cool ain't emotional enough for me at 29 knocking on 30. Want me to feel bad for Wardlow, tell me he was a Catholic altar boy


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Nope being poor or being not cool ain't emotional enough for me at 29 knocking on 30. Want me to feel bad for Wardlow, tell me he was a Catholic altar boy


Welp…that was TMI about YOUR childhood, Broski. Lol


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I just am not buying Hangman Page as World Champ of AEW. He just doesn't scream must see. I'm surprised he's still the Champ right now. I know there are people who like him and his "Cowboy shit" stuff. For me, I feel like he's just there. And it looks like Adam Cole will still feud with him for the Title. Adam Cole is too tiny. Can they put Miro in the World Title hunt already please? Sammy Guevara is just floating out there while his Inner Circle buddies feud with each other. I kinda need a better explanation for this. Glad he dropped the TNT Title to Scorpio Sky. But can they get rid of the other belt? Why are there two belts still around? And I'm not in favor of this Tay Conti coming out to save/help Sammy stuff. Didn't Sammy just proposed to his gf last year live on a Dynamite show? 

I'm still gonna keep asking for what the Dark Order is doing as a group too. Why are they around? And for what? AEW has too many wrestlers and I still dont know much about them. This is why I like what the WWE does and how Vince does things with wrestling. Not everything is perfect, but I get it. Looks like Jericho turned heel at the beginning of the show while Matt Hardy is back to being a face with Jeff Hardy coming out to help him in that beatdown. Too many superstars. Not enough TV time for everyone.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Nope being poor or being not cool ain't emotional enough for me at 29 knocking on 30. Want me to feel bad for Wardlow, tell me he was a Catholic altar boy


worse, he worked on the gary glitter show and starred in a michael jackson music video


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Weakest episode for me since i started regulary watching it in Janaury. Got bored at times.
The Y2J/Eddie segment, awesome Wardlow promo + Regal/Moxley/Danielson was worth watching.

Hirsch vs Rosa was legit one of the worst matches i have seen on AEW. Main Event meh.

I hope things get better next week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Was a stacked Dynamite - really enjoyed all the story stuff

love 2.0 with Jericho - sad Garcia is there too

BUT BUT BUT - to all the naysayers. Garcia can learn just as much from Jericho as he could from Danielson

just look at Sammy. Went from panda head wearing dork to multiple main eventing double champ

garcia is in good hands still

what i also like about JAS - it is unapologetically Jericho being the focus. They are all there to support him. Where IC the question was always when does PnP hold the titles, when does Sammy turn face etc etc

8/10 dynamite - but i did skip Rosa / Legit - so that might’ve helped


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> The women's division feels worse than ever, even *Thunder Rosa* is having bad matches.


She's regressed in the ring over the past few months.
I'd have liked to see some continuation to Shida/Deeb.. maybe on Rampage?
Deeb should beat Shida and then go to feud with Rosa after she wins the belt. Those 2 can have killer matches.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> Welp…that was TMI about YOUR childhood, Broski. Lol





LifeInCattleClass said:


> worse, he worked on the gary glitter show and starred in a michael jackson music video


Y'all funny ass hell, fucking jerks


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> To very obviously get the Hardys facing Darby and Sting in the ring
> 
> c’mon now


You can do that without bringing Darby out with the crowd screaming for Jeff ffs. It also made zero sense for them to be there. Why would they give a shit about Matt who was a despicable heel until that very moment.

Classic Tony. Hat on a hat. Trash.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> You can do that without bringing Darby out with the crowd screaming for Jeff ffs. It also made zero sense for them to be there. Why would they give a shit about Matt who was a despicable heel until that very moment.
> 
> Classic Tony. Hat on a hat. Trash.


Throughout history, the classic babyface will always show up to stop a 5-on-1 beatdown. Darby and Sting were just doing what is in their nature: the right thing.

In the spirit of being a younger fan, I don’t care that they came out first. In the reality of being an adult, my first thought is, “Why didn’t Jeff immediately go save his brother? And why did he have to dance real quick while coming down the aisle?” Hah

We forget that wrestling has always been about the teenage and early adulthood fans who don’t care about gaps in logic. I can promise you my mother and stepdad hated wrestling and routinely asked “Why” about things in the late 90s when wrestling was at its peak. They watched, because WE watched.

in the 80s and earlier generations, EVERYONE watched, because it was a cheap ticket (even relative to the times) and could be seen on local television stations.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

PVZ will definitely get cheered if she wrestles Conti. 

I was thinking about AEW’s most recent publicized couples:

Brandy/Cody = hated for many reasons 

Sammy/Tay= neutral at this point but could easily be hated due to their cutesy vlog shit and extreme suspect way of getting together 

Cole/Britt= I think the audience genuinely likes them together bc Britt is goofy and doesn’t take herself seriously, and Cole is a really nice guy that is also non-threatening. 

Blade and Bunny= don’t think anyone cares either way


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

This may have been the best episode of Dynamite ever, or at least since early-mid 2019. There was a lot of bad stuff in the form of comedy and bad booking as usual (The Elite, Hangman, Dark Order, Best Friends, etc), but they did some top notch stuff throughout the show and it is now set up to thrive _IF_ Tony Khan decides to take the booking in the right direction with a few of these new angles that popped up.

Moxley/Danielson/REGAL: Great shit. Have these guys take over and hold all the gold within the next few weeks/1 month. Regal should remain a stable-mate and not a one time appearance with them. He should lead the charge against the AEW brand as being a joke. This angle has the potential to make AEW feel like it's actually a big time company and revive the brand with the potential to take it in the direction it should have been going in since 2019.

The Pinnacle breaking up on the same night as the Inner Circle was a good call. The Pinnacle never reached its..well..pinnacle because of bad booking. Both groups need to go for something fresh.

_Highlight of the night_ Jeff fucking Hardy finally in AEW! I am deeply concerned about how AEW will book the Hardy Boyz, but if its done right this could be great. Their reunion pulled Matt out of his worst booking in his entire career tonight. I LOVED how they used their WWE hardyz theme and was seriously shocked to hear it before researching that they apparently bought the rights to use it. Jeff looked fresh and like he wanted to be there, unlike his most recent run in WWE. AEW officially has the best tag team in the world on their roster now, so put the fucking gold on them asap unless they're going to put it on Mox/Bryan for a take over angle. Whatever TK does, I pray he keeps the Hardyz away from the fucking dollar store Hardyz, the Young Fucks, and also away from all the jobber/comedy teams out there. They can do so much with this. Team Xtreme or Broken Hardyz (hopefully both over time). Matt should never return to Big Money. I have no faith in TK's booking given his track record, but I'm hopeful that they'll be used correctly for this later part of their career, and no, they should not be putting over the younger talent until AEW gets some good non-comedy/non-jobber/non-acrobat young teams that are worthy of being put over. Jeff looked really good tonight and hearing the Hardyz 25 year old WWE theme in AEW was even more exciting than hearing PG Punk's Cult of Personality when he came to AEW.

Wardlow cut a great promo that gave him dimension and purpose as well as a super easy face turn that I was wondering how they were going to manage getting him cheered. The contract with MJF is a great way to set up a feud between them, hopefully they'll have MJF cost him the TNT title to escalate the issue for a good rivalry. Wardlow as of tonight finally feels like he's close to becoming a main event star after being wasted for 3 years. The 'long term story telling' with him and MJF has not been good at all, but this blow off might work well.

Please please please keep Keith Lee away from QT Marshall and the Nightmare jokery. 

Terrible booking with Thunder Rosa getting a qualifier match. I feel like they're going to make the huge mistake putting the belt on her next week at the St Patricks day anniversary. Britt said it best, what happens if they put the strap on carny riff raff like her? She didn't do shit as the NWA champ, and isn't a good choice for AEW champ. Britts reign needs to end, but not against a mid-carder enhancement talent like Rosa. Hoping they swerve us and keep the belt on Britt again for just a little longer, but it's looking doubtful. Hayter vs Martinez for Rampage should be good too.

I don't understand why they're wasting time on Scorpio Sky with the TNT title, it makes no sense given Mox/Bryan union and even with Wardlow or Keith Lee on the show, why put it on a lower mid-card talent?

Paige VanZant's kick looked like shit, but lets see if shes as good as people are suggesting. I'm genuinely curious to see what she can do in a wrestling ring given all the 'second coming of Ronda Rousey' hype around her.

Nice to see the Inner Circle finally come to an end, but Jericho downgraded to a bunch of jobbers. I wish Jericho would retire.

The supposed world champ having a competitive match with a small flippy tag team lower-mid carder lol...man. Get the belt off of this joke asap please.

Young Bucks/Undisputed Era/Adam Cole/Elite junior high drama. Skipped.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> Good show? Hope to catch it tomorrow


Surprisingly yes overall. Some garbage as they always have with the comedy/jobber/acrobat stuff but this was the best Dynamite I've seen in years, possibly ever.



bdon said:


> When is the AEW championship going to be treated like it fucking matters..?


The day they future endeavor Omega, The Bucks, Cole, Page and the rest of the bullet club/elite guys, or at the very least get them away from the championship entirely and let them do their bad comedy cosplay wrestling amongst themselves, away from the real wrestlers.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

chronoxiong said:


> I just am not buying Hangman Page as World Champ of AEW. He just doesn't scream must see. I'm surprised he's still the Champ right now. I know there are people who like him and his "Cowboy shit" stuff. For me, I feel like he's just there.


It's because his entire babyface build was around conquering Kenny Omega rather than the actual title, once he beat Kenny his story was over, the title is secondary. I'm still of the belief the original plan was for Mox to win the tournament at Full Gear and then pull a "Kenny Omega" to steal the title back the way it was stolen from him, Page was going to be the first (and likely only for a long time) transitional champion. You then write the story of the Cowboy who conquered Kenny Omega but couldn't conquer the fear of failing once on top as he's new storyline arc and build him back up.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Great show. I’m glad they’re developing the story of the Elite and Hangman even further. At Full Gear the Bucks didn’t help Kenny in the end and you’d think that they’re now on Hangman’s side, but here we are and they’re going to team up with Cole against Hangman and Jurassic Express next week. I think that Callis didn’t came back at Revolution for nothing. He was planting the seeds for Kennys return and sooner or later he’s going to be back and I’m sure he’ll reform the team with Page and go as a face against the Elite/UE.

Jerichos turn was great. He and 2.0 can be really funny, but Garcia is not needed there.

Regal promo was okay, although it was quite funny how he was putting Danielson over for 99% of his speech and then randomly ended with one line for Moxley. Garcia would be a great fit in here. If Regal would be active as a wrestler, which I think he’ll be, we’d get a killer of a trios team. Japan is open, so that could lead to some fantastic matches with Suzuki gun.

Jeff Hardy return was great. I’m curious if they’ll go back to the infamous Hardy/Sting history in this feud. Allin vs Brother Nero is a dream match.

Rosa is quite underwhelming at the moment. She wasn’t impressive at the ppv and the match with Hirsch didn’t help either. The steel cage match should be good though
I also totally hated Hirsch wrestling with russian colors on her outfit. At this point it’s like having wrestlers from North Korea on your show.

Tag title match was good. It was cool to see the Ass Bous at ringside. Those guys are getting more and more over and they should be the next champs. 

Wardlow had a great moment. I’m glad they didn’t spoil it with the Pinnacle entering the ring.
Sky won the title and I’m really happy with the fact that AEW originals are getting their due. I think he’ll successfully defend next week with help of the Pinnacle. In general, the guy has something and can be the next megastar


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They just fit like 8 months of storylines into 2 hours lol

Great episode.

So you think anyone was confused by Jeff Hardys entrance music.. You know, with it being a reference to his earlier career?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Erik. said:


> They just fit like 8 months of storylines into 2 hours lol
> 
> Great episode.
> 
> So you think anyone was confused by Jeff Hardys entrance music.. You know, with it being a reference to his earlier career?


I know he’s had different music for awhile in WWE but as a long time wrestling fan that’s the music i associate with Jeff.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I know they want people to tune into Rampage, but I don’t think bringing in you’re debuting wrestler and slotting him in there is working. It makes them feel like an afterthought instead of a big deal.


----------



## Notorious THB (11 mo ago)

That's how you put on a good weekly wrestling show. Had a great swerve, a new faction form, a big debut, a title change, a couple of great promos, and some interesting new storylines started.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Watching that Regal promo, absolutely staggering how ANYbody could be against him getting signed. He’s not a catchphrase spouting, aura shining beacon of charisma, but he is one of the most captivating promos in the business today. He has never let go of that dry, dark humoured wit but he can effortlessly transition to deadly serious in a heartbeat. Moxley and Danielson can talk for themselves but Regal will always be there to add that icing on the cake.

The Wardlow promo was very good too, even if like Brock he has a voice which doesn’t relate to his look. There was hardly any instance of stuttering or distractions, and it doesn’t feel forced when he gets angry. Not going to say he has ‘IT’ as that is ludicrous, but this promo disspelled any doubts that this guy couldn’t deliver anything beyond monosyllabic grunts. We’ll see how he goes in a head to head promo confrontation with MJF.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’ve defended Hangman during his reign, but after last night I’ve soured on him. Just weak body language during that Cole promo, then the nonsense backstage with Dark Order acting like children — it’s ridiculous. He can’t do a promo (at least not consistently, every now and again he’ll show potential there). This has failed. I don’t want to see him and Cole again. Don’t want to see him be the champion anymore. 6+ months and the best stuff he did was 5 months ago. 

Jericho segment was actually great, IMO. His work lately has been fantastic, the crowd is always hot for Eddie and they finally disbanded the IC… but started another faction right away. 

Sky winning was surprising. Honestly turned off the show at 9:45 because I figured Sammy was going to go over. Conti’s acting is wayyy over the top. Not remotely believable.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dr Britt Baker's promo was the best part of the show and love how she is literally saying pretty much the same thing as what I have been saying in regards to the future of the women's division.

If they put that clown Thunder Rosa over, it will decline and we will all wish Dr Britt Baker was still running it with Team DMD as the AEW women's champion! 

This was the worst AEW Dynamite of 2022 so far btw, Sammy Guevara should not be dropping belts to jobbers! Dr Britt Baker shouldnt be dropping to jobbers! Boring mma jobbers dont draw any interest in the product! Britt is literally the last legit champion left, if she drops every belt will be held by boring jobbers that should have never ever been anywhere near a title match! 

I knew it was gonna be a terrible show the moment they promoted the match card and it had a bunch of jobbers that draw no interest such as Dante Martin, Thunder Rosa and Scorpio Sky.. AEW needs to start sending a bunch of these jobbers to Vince instead giving them belts!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh trust me Matt, we've been understanding since the Hardy Family Jobbers were formed.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501806041436200961*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This was one of my least favorite episodes of Dynamite recently. It wasn’t bad, just the highs didn’t live up to some other recent episodes and there was a big problem with this episode. It did have some highlights:

-Kingston/Jericho segment. Best part of the night. Kingston went out there and cut another great promo like it’s nothing. Jericho’s promo was really good, as well as 2.0 coming out, followed by PnP and ultimately calling off with Jericho’s heel turn. Jericho’s doing his best work in two years. Going to be interesting to see where Sammy fit us into all this. I imagine he’ll side against Chris and the new Inner Circle.
-AHFO segment was fine, but mainly due to Jeff’s return. Andrade’s still trash, but at least we get the Hardy Boys reunion. Fun segment at the end, and I did like the thumbs up to down moment by Private Party.

-Moxley and Bryan destroying that other team was great. Got to see them wipe them out and show some violence. Enjoyed the match for what it was.

-Wardlow’s promo was really good. Much better than I was expecting. Yeah, the delivery was a bit dry at points but he picked it up when towards the end. Plus the overall material was good and makes Wardlow in some capacity relatable. Now he’s still a big guy who can tear through most of the roster (or looks it anyway) but that relatability is what’s going to carry him a long way as a face. That all said, I’m still against them pulling the trigger on this turn this early. Maybe it’ll be a situation where MJF sets him straight in a couple weeks and the save the true turn for later on when MJF is World Champ. The thing is, they really need to make a great reason as to why Wardlow would continue doing MJF’s bidding. What does MJF do to reel him back in? If they can pull off effectively in a way that makes complete sense, MJF will look even more like a super villain and recover any momentum he may have lost from losing to Punk, while making Wardlow even more sympathetic. It’s all about how it’s executed, because if done incorrectly, Wardlow will lose a lot of steam.

Main issue with the show was the booking of Page. They book him for a World Title match with no build up, against Dante Martin, in the early-mid part of the show. The match itself was fine, but how do you book your World Champ like that? Plenty of people already dislike his reign and don’t think he should be World Champ, and stuff like this makes it seem like Tony Khan is trying to prove them right. That, and the fact Adam Cole is still around and it seems we’re building to another match. Maybe it’s a red herring, but the longer Page is stuck around Cole/The Elite, the worse his reign will be.

Didn’t really like much else on the show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Oh trust me Matt, we've been understanding since the Hardy Family Jobbers were formed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501806041436200961*




Matt: We need each other, brother!

Jeff: I dunno man, let's do a few tag team matches and then I can have a singles run for a while.

Matt: I SAID WE NEED EACH OTHER!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

otbr87 said:


> Surprisingly yes overall. Some garbage as they always have with the comedy/jobber/acrobat stuff but this was the best Dynamite I've seen in years, possibly ever.
> 
> 
> The day they future endeavor Omega, The Bucks, Cole, Page and the rest of the bullet club/elite guys, or at the very least get them away from the championship entirely and let them do their bad comedy cosplay wrestling amongst themselves, away from the real wrestlers.


And that completely ignores Mox’s shitty fucking reign where he stayed in a broom closet doing 2 minute vignettes during the 2nd quarter hour.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501742648897380354

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

bdon said:


> And that completely ignores Mox’s shitty fucking reign where he stayed in a broom closet doing 2 minute vignettes during the 2nd quarter hour.


Lol Mox was the only tolerable AEW champion. The product has been trash since day one overall, but Moxley worked with what he had avaliable to him, a 50 year old Jericho trying to remain relevant and then eventually losing it to a bad comedy cheer leader acrobat the worst person to ever happen in the history of the business.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Matt: We need each other, brother!
> 
> Jeff: I dunno man, let's do a few tag team matches and then I can have a singles run for a while.
> 
> Matt: I SAID WE NEED EACH OTHER!


Jeff: I don´t know.

Matt: You really want Andrade ramble at you in English for 10 minutes.

Jeff: On second thought.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> And that completely ignores Mox’s shitty fucking reign where he stayed in a broom closet doing 2 minute vignettes during the 2nd quarter hour.


I'm sure Moxley mostly worked from home for his reign lol.

He's definitely the one I'd want to get a shot at a proper 2nd reign


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ElTerrible said:


> Jeff: I don´t know.
> 
> Matt: You really want Andrade ramble at you in English for 10 minutes.
> 
> Jeff: On second thought.




No one deserves that level of torture.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Double post


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

Good show - but I still don't understand how the Andrade faction fit together. Still feels like a random collection of individuals!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> Lol Mox was the only tolerable AEW champion. The product has been trash since day one overall, but Moxley worked with what he had avaliable to him, a 50 year old Jericho trying to remain relevant and then eventually losing it to a bad comedy cheer leader acrobat the worst person to ever happen in the history of the business.


Mox truly felt like he was the top babyface guy AEW needed when he was champ.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Interesting storytelling with Hangman going on.

Getting the sense he will flirt with turning and doing whatever he has to to keep the title only for Kenny to return and give him the apology he deserves and the pep talk he needs. Kenny will keep Hanger from turning heel and will also turn the Bucks back face who have been flirting with a turn as of late but continue to still show some heelish tendencies. In the end The Elite reform without Cole.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> Interesting storytelling with Hangman going on.
> 
> Getting the sense he will flirt with turning and doing whatever he has to to keep the title only for Kenny to return and give him the apology he deserves and the pep talk he needs. Kenny will keep Hanger from turning heel and will also turn the Bucks back face who have been flirting with a turn as of late but continue to still show some heelish tendencies. In the end The Elite reform without Cole.


I agree.

Like I said, those guys are all too reliant on having Kenny to coattail ride. Page is the goddamn world champion, and he can’t even get a real story until Kenny returns.

Very early Ric Flair…


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Hayabusasc said:


> Good show - but I still don't understand how the Andrade faction fit together. Still feels like a random collection of individuals!


What’s to get though? 

It all starts with Matt Hardy taking Private Party under his wing. His initial goal was to share all of his expertise with Marq and Isaiah. Butcher, Blade and Bunny are mercenaries for hire. They ended up staying with AHO for a prolonged visit.

Jora Johl/Robo is just a prospect/trainee who Matt recruited on an episode of Dark. All the injuries made the group look more thrown together from mismatched parts.

Andrade bought his way into HFO. He needed some backup and got it. It isn’t the deepest storyline . As of last night the Hardy part of AHFO was kicked out. Private Party or The Butcher, The Blade and The Bunny will do some jobs as the Hardys build their reputation back up. The last step is challenging for the tag titles but they need a bunch of victories to get into the Top 5.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I agree.
> 
> Like I said, those guys are all too reliant on having Kenny to coattail ride. Page is the goddamn world champion, and he can’t even get a real story until Kenny returns.
> 
> Very early Ric Flair…


Hangman is Randy Orton during his first reign as part of Evolution

Its his first time / his story will always circle the Elite within the first 5 years I expect

but this is getting him his reps / and before long we'll be speaking about him alongside some big names - cause he would've done the work at ground level

also, blowing smoke up Kenny's ass is well deserver / but bagging on the Bucks is not - he made them just as much as they made him. Ask Kenny, he'll tell you


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Was a stacked Dynamite - really enjoyed all the story stuff
> 
> love 2.0 with Jericho - sad Garcia is there too
> 
> ...


Your part on Garcia was what I was about to raise, to an extent it’s what he gets from 2.0 too. In that he has the ring side down. They can help him hone the character and personality.

And it’s not like Bryan, Regal etc won’t be all over the likes of Garcia offering him anything he needs. But being with Jericho could take him out that comfort zone. If it flops, Bryan’s right there waiting.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Also, Sting being there for a sober Jeff's AEW debut felt just right.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, a sober Jeff Hardy coming full circle by saving Sting (plus Darby Allin) was pretty heartwarming to see 



bdon said:


> Goddamn Adam fucking Cole staying in the title hunt is the worst fucking thing this company has ever done. This fucking guy sucks donkey dick. Put him in a feud for the TNT title where I can suspend disbelief and try to muster some enjoyment out of his segments.
> 
> Goddamn I’m pissed. At least with Cody fucking rHHHodes he LOOKED the part and had star power in his fucking blood. The smallest motherfucking man on the entire goddamn roster is staying in the world title hunt.
> 
> This fucking guy sucks, man.


Man, Adam Cole is awesome.

That match he had against Adam Page at AEW Revolution was a complete banger, and it's a top MOTY candidate (at least to me).



otbr87 said:


> Surprisingly yes overall. Some garbage as they always have with the comedy/jobber/acrobat stuff but this was the best Dynamite I've seen in years, possibly ever.
> 
> *
> The day they future endeavor Omega, The Bucks, Cole, Page and the rest of the bullet club/elite guys, or at the very least get them away from the championship entirely and let them do their bad comedy cosplay wrestling amongst themselves, away from the real wrestlers.*


Huh?

The Elite is a HUGE reason why there's even an AEW to enjoy in the first place.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hangman is Randy Orton during his first reign as part of Evolution
> 
> Its his first time / his story will always circle the Elite within the first 5 years I expect
> 
> ...


Don’t care what Kenny would say about the Bucks. They are attached to him at the hip for a reason. They know he is the money maker. But sure, they are good, loyal friends to him and helped him sell some TShirts and get his name out there.

But currently, they are in the goddamn Bucks-verse without Kenny, toiling away and doing nothing, because they can’t come up with good shit for themselves in a stacked tag division.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I enjoyed the episode. It was good for what it was.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

otbr87 said:


> The day they future endeavor Omega, The Bucks, Cole, Page and the rest of the bullet club/elite guys, or at the very least get them away from the championship entirely and let them do their bad comedy cosplay wrestling amongst themselves, away from the real wrestlers.


It's their show bruh. They can do whatever the fuck they want.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A bit of a clunker of an episode for coming off a pay per view. The only segment that was truly fantastic was Jericho's much-needed heel turn and the implosion of the Inner Circle.

Regal's promo was a bit disjointed, though I understood why he'd be so emotional for it. Hopefully we'll get more concrete stories behind this tag team so it feels less random. I don't think they should stay a tag team forever, either, which is why I wanted Danielson to win at Revolution. It would have provided Mox with more of a chip on his shoulder, more of a long-term goal.

Bunch of random matches besides. Why the hell isn't Hangman done with Cole? Pure filler.

Wardlow's promo was OK. Not great. He'll need some more work if he wants to be a legitimate long-term main event player, but the fans were into his story and it gave him some character depth and an immediate goal. He has to get out of that contract with MJF.

Main event was unexpected, but I guess it means that Wardlow is getting screwed next week, unless Scorpio Sky is the most transitional of all transitional champions in this company.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Don’t care what Kenny would say about the Bucks. They are attached to him at the hip for a reason. They know he is the money maker. But sure, they are good, loyal friends to him and helped him sell some TShirts and get his name out there.
> 
> But currently, they are in the goddamn Bucks-verse without Kenny, toiling away and doing nothing, because they can’t come up with good shit for themselves in a stacked tag division.


the bucks are money-makers too

disregarding that is underselling reality to a very large degree


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the bucks are money-makers too
> 
> disregarding that is underselling reality to a very large degree


Their great businessmen, but their entire creative hinges on Kenny and what Kenny’s doing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Their great businessmen, but their entire creative hinges on Kenny and what Kenny’s doing.


total and utter bullshit


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> total and utter bullshit


Ok


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> Don’t care what Kenny would say about the Bucks. They are attached to him at the hip for a reason. They know he is the money maker. But sure, they are good, loyal friends to him and helped him sell some TShirts and get his name out there.
> 
> But currently, they are in the goddamn Bucks-verse without Kenny, toiling away and doing nothing, because they can’t come up with good shit for themselves in a stacked tag division.


The Bucks are toiling around because they had been a central focus for so long and now with Kenny taking time off to heal up, their main storyline is on the back burner for the most part. 

No need for them to find new side stories just to feature them on TV more. Tony has brought in a slew of new talent and them toiling around in the moment allows that TV time to go to others. 

When Kenny returns, their story will be among the top storyline being pushed. Until then, they aren't being overexposed and this lighter schedule helps them stay healthier too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

A


Scuba Steve said:


> The Bucks are toiling around because they had been a central focus for so long and now with Kenny taking time off to heal up, their main storyline is on the back burner for the most part.
> 
> No need for them to find new side stories just to feature them on TV more. Tony has brought in a slew of new talent and them toiling around in the moment allows that TV time to go to others.
> 
> When Kenny returns, their story will be among the top storyline being pushed. Until then, they aren't being overexposed and this lighter schedule helps them stay healthier too.


Again…they’re entirely hinged at Kenny’s hips creatively. Or coattail as it were.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jedah said:


> A bit of a clunker of an episode for coming off a pay per view. The only segment that was truly fantastic was Jericho's much-needed heel turn and the implosion of the Inner Circle.
> 
> Regal's promo was a bit disjointed, though I understood why he'd be so emotional for it. Hopefully we'll get more concrete stories behind this tag team so it feels less random. I don't think they should stay a tag team forever, either, which is why I wanted Danielson to win at Revolution. It would have provided Mox with more of a chip on his shoulder, more of a long-term goal.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it kind of feels like they did this TNT title stuff out of order. Wardlow wins the ladder match to get a shot at the TNT title, but before he gets it, Sky does ? (Never mind the fact that it’s been literally defended in open challenge fashion against whoever)

That aside, why not have a minor build to a Sammy/Wardlow match for a week, and then have MJF screw him next week. Sammy keeps the title, then loses to Sky AFTER the fact. But we’ll see where this goes — maybe there’s a bigger plan.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> A
> 
> 
> Again…they’re entirely hinged at Kenny’s hips creatively. Or coattail as it were.


By choice. 

The Bucks and Kenny have chosen to stay together as a faction.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> By choice.
> 
> The Bucks and Kenny have chosen to stay together as a faction.


I get that, but being in a faction doesn’t mean your creative halts the minute one goes down. Everything the Bucks do is centered around Omega.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> I get that, but being in a faction doesn’t mean your creative halts the minute one goes down. Everything the Bucks do is centered around Omega.


Creative didn't halt, it slowed after they dropped the titles and the story centered around the Elite.

Why should they be featured more prominently after being featured so prominently for most of 2021? Company is bigger than them.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

It was a short segment lost in the shuffle of an angle heavy show, but I'm curious where they're taking FTR after firing Tully Blanchard. Seemed sudden and unexpected. Is this the start of a face turn for them?

Seems like the Pinnacle is basically kaput, which is kind of too bad in a way (the group had potential to be so much more). Probably for the best at this point.


----------



## Creekwater (10 mo ago)

Prosper said:


> The Jericho/Kingston segment tugged on the heart strings a little. Kingston is so believable as a speaker and you can feel everything he's saying because you know it's real. Jericho turning on Kingston, Santana & Ortiz was beautifully done. Jericho is giving off that main event scene aura again especially considering how he's transformed his look. Heel Jericho will always be the best Jericho. He would be a great placeholder challenger for Hangman and would play off the story of the first World title match in AEW history.
> 
> Hangman vs Dante was a nice 6-7 minute match. Hangman cut a stellar promo post match where he really put over Dante huge. Adam Cole coming out and extending his feud with Hangman was underwhelming though. I'm done with that. Was hoping for a Miro appearance.
> 
> ...


Man Wardlow is over with me, but that promo was below average.. Still a Wardlow fan and I believe he will keep getting better over time.. That said he still has a ways to go promo wise


----------

